# LOWRIDER HOMIES WE NEED PRAYERS FOR



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Feb 20 2010, 03:35 AM~16668844
> *damn he aint dead  :wow:
> hope everything works out  :biggrin:
> *



i didnt say R.i.P or anything


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Feb 20 2010, 02:43 AM~16668856
> *i didnt say R.i.P or anything
> *


oh ok my bad good looking out :buttkick:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

pray that everything come out perfect


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Feb 20 2010, 02:53 AM~16668866
> *pray that everything come out perfect
> *



x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 01:19 AM~16668820
> *MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.
> *


Hope he alright jimmy cool dude was this planned surgery or something happen to him?


----------



## BiggB420 (Jul 11, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Feb 20 2010, 03:30 AM~16668900
> *x2
> *


 x3


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting this up and letting us know about Show and Go Nimmie !!!!!

I spent numerous times on the phone with Jimmy R., his Dad or co-workers at his shop back in 2003 while coordinating the KOS Detroit, Michigan stop, when Young Frogg.......I mean Hogg hosted the event.

Although Hogg was never on his "most favorite to do bizness with" list..........Jimmy is/was always respectful towards me and able to seperate his feelings based on past experiences, in order to avoid any future conflicts of interest..................He is TRULY A GENTLEMAN in my book...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Respectfully,

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Feb 20 2010, 05:57 AM~16668932
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

i jus prayed for quick recovery and that he never has jack ass friends like off topic ot was in my prayers :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 20 2010, 04:18 AM~16668949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

CRAZY NDN604................you took the words right out of my mouth..............your response was gracious and compassionate................JUST LIKE OUR CURRENT WINTER OLYMPIC HOSTS for 2010 !!!!!!

Don't EVER change-MS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 20 2010, 04:50 AM~16668862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Hoping for a quick recovery. Good luck Jimmy, you're a cool dude.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Best wishes bro.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just got an update. its not to good but at least they took him off the machines and he is breathing on his own. I don't want to put to much info out there cus I don't know how he feels about it. I will let him post when he gets better. Thank you all for the prayers God is Great.He had a tumor but they were not able to get it all.I wish I could be there but he has alot of people there with him.again thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

It's been a long time and lots of hard work but the mustang is officially ready to cruise the streets of San Diego again after a five year break !!!!

Its raining today but first thing tomorrow morning I'm taking her out and dedicating my first hit on the switch and ride filled with pride,to the recovery of my good friend Jimmy.............and all he has done and will continue to do, to inspire me in the past...........present...........and future............of lowriding !!!!!!

Always-MS


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 20 2010, 11:37 AM~16669688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

well just pray for a miracle you never know what god has in store for us


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668820
> *MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.
> *


iWill Keep YourBrother in Prayers.
iLost My Carnaliga December 11
and it Sucks.
west Texas Taste Of Latin c.c.
Will Keep Your Brother in Prayers.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MY PRAYERS TO JIMMY ,,HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT GOOD JIMBO


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

my prayers go out to your brother and family hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

My pryers go out to him and the fam....we will keep them in our pryers!


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

the bible says bro we are heald by his stripes so in jesus name we claim him heal
if jesus can make the blind see and the lame walk he can heal your bro :angel: 

lord jesus we come together right now lord as a lowrider family that you will heal this man lord and we believe with all are heart lord that you heal him and ask for his fam lord that you up lift them jesus.......in jesus name we pray amen


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 20 2010, 09:37 AM~16669688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

GET WELL JIMMY. CRENSHAW MARTY


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

JIMMY S IS A STRONG MAN GOD IS WITH HIM


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 20 2010, 04:50 AM~16668862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Feb 20 2010, 04:53 AM~16668866
> *pray that everything come out perfect
> *



:werd:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Get better quick Jimmy!!!


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 20 2010, 08:25 AM~16670655
> *my prayers go out to your brother and family hope everything turns out ok
> *


x2


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Feb 20 2010, 03:07 PM~16671584
> *the bible says bro we are heald by his stripes so in jesus name we claim him heal
> if jesus can make the blind see and the lame walk he can heal your bro  :angel:
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 04:43 PM~16669710
> *Just got an update. its not to good but  at least they took him off the machines and he is breathing on his own. I don't want to put to much info out there cus I don't know how he feels about it. I will let him post when he gets better. Thank you all for the prayers God is Great.He had a tumor but they were not able to get it all.I wish I could be there but he has alot of people there with him.again thanks for all the prayers.
> *


Jimmy is a strong man and he'll pull through this nim,we just gotta stay possitive for him and keep praying for him.Yo jimmy get better brother.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope everything gets better Nim my prayers go out to you guys BTW showandgo is your brother??I think I talked to you about a 59 floor board and you connected me with him and he told me where to get the full floor for my ride


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: We'll be praying for him...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I HOPE YOU GET TO READ THIS JIMMY WE ALL PULLIN FOR YOU BRO.

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 20 2010, 06:18 AM~16668949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
X2


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Prayers go out to Jimmy I even put him on the prayer list at Dominican Sisters.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

we praying for you jimmy, get better soon homie


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

there was a prayer request sat. at carl casper for jimmy also.hope all is well. from byb


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Prayers go out to Jimmy, hope you get better homie.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

prayers go out to jimmy from all at Tru rydaz car club and the black magic family get better homie


----------



## bigchevy66 (Dec 3, 2009)

my prayers are with him.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

UPDATE:

It ended up being even MORE invasive then they planned from the beginning (from what he told me before the surgery).

They had to remove 3 ribs and shave some of his spine (i believe) and use pins and a rod to reconstruct it to get the tumor off. There's still part of the tumor on his spine, so they'll have to work on that more at a later date.

As of yesterday, he's awake, sitting up and able to wiggle his toes (that a really good step). They've been making him sit up in a chair which he's done twice.

He's at Beaumont in Royal Oak for anyone who wants to send anything, but I dont think he's accepting visitors yet.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 22 2010, 07:58 AM~16686630
> *UPDATE:
> 
> It ended up being even MORE invasive then they planned from the beginning (from what he told me before the surgery).
> ...


thanks for the update homie.


----------



## DEUCE (Sep 30, 2009)

I speak blessings and healing , I pray that the Doctors have Gods hands in this situation . Peace my brutha


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

IN OUR PRAYERS, THAT GOD GIVES THE FAMILY PEACE AND YOUR BROTHER A FULL RECOVERY. GOD BLESS. :happysad:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## LESMILY (May 4, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668820
> *MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.
> *


you got it bro
:angel: get well soon jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jimmy - get well SOON!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 20 2010, 03:18 AM~16668949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 21 2010, 08:57 PM~16681931
> *we praying for you jimmy, get better soon homie
> *


X2
*GET WELL SOON JIMMY!!*
:angel:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Get well homie!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Any updates on his condition?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 23 2010, 10:46 AM~16699596
> *Any updates on his condition?
> *


Not at the moment, I talked to Detroit 6 ace the smorning. No new updates


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Jimmy is the man......keep strong and get better soon. We all need to see some more sick ass flake paint jobs that bang the bumper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 23 2010, 11:59 AM~16699711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668820
> *MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.
> *


you got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it. I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

Get well soon...stay strong


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


gET SOME REST BROTHER. I WILL SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 04:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


sorry to hear aout your grandfather hope you get well soon :happysad:


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

Get Well Homie...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I WISH YOU A SPEEDY RECOVERY HOMIE WE DEFINETLY NEED PEOPLE LIKE YOUR SELF BUILDING CARS OUT HERE IN THIS CRAZY AS WORLD GET WELL YOU WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS AND IM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS I KNOW IT MUST OF BEEN HARD LOOSING GRAMPS AND NOT BEEN ABLE TO ATEND BUT YOU GOTTA BE STRONG AND FOCUS ON GETTING BETTER AND STRONGER NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES LOWRIDING IS HERE TO STAY BROTHA YOU KNOW WE LIKE AN EPIDEMIC SO WITH THAT BEEING SAID TAKE CARE OF YOU AND YOURS 

MUCH LOVE HOMIE
JAY
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## DEUCE (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


I speak blessings and peace upon you and your family , I pray for the Doctors and all those who are lookn after you , we pray that the cancer is gone in JESUS name .


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 02:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


man homie its cool to read this. your a strong man stay strong


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 04:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


get well soon homie, always keep your head up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homies for all the prayers and support, i have another situation tomorrow they want me to do a test for blood clotting, cuz me body is not responding correctly


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2010, 07:44 PM~16774627
> *thanks homies for all the prayers and support, i have another situation tomorrow they want me to do a test for blood clotting, cuz me body is not responding correctly
> *


damn man, I hope everything goes well for you. I'm ready to see your rides back in louisville. take care man, if you need anything hit me up.


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:angel: 

Wishing you all the best !


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

stay strong Jimmy, i pray the good Lord looks out for you brother


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 04:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


Oh yea, I remember those frame patterns. lol (Sorry, i had to).

Hey man, i hope everything goes well from here on out and that the worst is over. Everybody is pulling for you, you will be back on the switch soon enough homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


:biggrin: Stay up jimmy,am i a great friend or one of the assholes you met? :biggrin: :biggrin: I know your gonna be fine thats the only way to see it bro.get better thats an order. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

hope u get better soon homie


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

We have never met, but I have followed what your doing in lowriding. Get well and I hope to see you on the switch in the near future!

Maximus1959
Seattle, Wa


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16777136
> *Oh yea, I remember those frame patterns. lol (Sorry, i had to).
> 
> Hey man, i hope everything goes well from here on out and that the worst is over. Everybody is pulling for you, you will be back on the switch soon enough homie.
> *


lol people like you with a sense of humor definately make this shit worth it and fabian thats a good one man you r on the good side lol. and everyone else thanks again your prayers and support will not be forgotten. and maximus 59 damn that means alot, get you some pics of how far i was on the 59 til this shit happened


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

damn jimmy i will be praying for your ass for sure bro. you need to get better shit talking is always sooo much better when your around bro.hahaha

but naw for real i am praying for you man.as kita would say your good peoples uce lol....


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


im sure im one of those asshole but its ok LOL...sorry to hear about your grandfather :angel: may he R.I.P. 

thats the kinda attitude you need to have Jimmy! you aint going anywhere but back to the shop to build some more bad ass cars... and have ur annual picnics cause i want some of those Nachos again LOL we drive 5 hours to get em so u better still make em :biggrin: 

bullshit aside if u need anything we are here for you bro. glad to see ur doing better and on layitlow


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 02:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


damm bro sorry to hear about your gramps.. hopefully you get through this cancer and get back on these streets TO SHOW THE HATERS WHATS UP!!  all of us here in chi town got u in our prayers..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

your going to get rusty with that switch finger LOL. your physical therapy should involve a switch in your hand LOL practice on play station.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Never met you personally but we chopped it up through pms before, hope all works out bro the lowrider community needs more guys like you.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

even though jim and myself never really have had the chance to really sit down and talk i still want to wish him a full and speedy recovery and let him know i will say a prayer for him and his family, still got lot of love for jim for what he does and the man that he is and i know he will come back even bigger and better than before..real talk. get well jim :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION FROM ATL SENDIN A PRAYER FOR YAH HOMIE,,,!!!!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad your out and my condolences about your grandpa, I'll continue to pray for your full recovery.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

Jimmie rest up baby I wish you well we need more like u in the game so take as much time off as u need cause can't nobody throw stack on the hood like u bro lol all nice and organized haha.but foreal bro we all hope u get well soon


One love one sport


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 2 2010, 08:00 PM~16776889
> *stay strong Jimmy, i pray the good Lord looks out for you brother
> *


we all prayin for you uso god bless fam!


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

get well soon Jimmy.




JasonJ wants some anal patterns. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 3 2010, 10:47 PM~16791185
> *Jimmie rest up baby I wish you well we need more like u in the game so take as much time off as u need cause can't nobody throw stack on the hood like u bro lol all nice and organized haha.but foreal bro we all hope u get well soon
> One love one sport
> *


lolol what r these stacks u speak of? lolol and nim dont trip even if my switch finger fell off these punks around here still couldnt fuck with me. :0 and thanks everyone else this has been a major wake up for me. i am living life one day at a time and trying to make it stress free. i am surrounding myself with positive thoughts and positive people. i dont have time for wanna be's, never will be's, and plain sorry ass haters. one luv from the heart. and kita thanks for the words big homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2010, 08:11 AM~16793963
> *get well soon Jimmy.
> JasonJ wants some anal patterns. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lololololol jason has lived his life as the perfect anal pattern for all


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

blood of JESUS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 3 2010, 04:07 PM~16785531
> *damn jimmy i will be praying for your ass for sure bro. you need to get better shit talking is always sooo much better when your around bro.hahaha
> 
> but naw for real i am praying for you man.as kita would say your good peoples uce lol....
> *



:scrutinize: 

This is not the time for sexy talk.... This is serious business :biggrin:

And Jimmy if you need anything bro let us know!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hang in there Jimmy! You will pull threw this! Don't hang your anal pattern template up just yet!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 4 2010, 11:25 AM~16794996
> *Hang in there Jimmy! You will pull threw this! Don't hang your anal pattern template up just yet!
> *



There's a template!!!!! :around: :around: :around: :biggrin: 

Jimmy!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yep post your pic on the side of the car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2010, 10:32 AM~16794145
> *lolol what r these stacks u speak of? lolol and nim dont trip even if my switch finger fell off these punks around here still couldnt fuck with me. :0 and thanks everyone else this has been a major wake up for me. i am living life one day at a time and trying to make it stress free. i am surrounding myself with positive thoughts and positive people. i dont have time for wanna be's, never will be's, and plain sorry ass haters. one luv from the heart. and kita thanks for the words big homie
> *


sounds like your doing a little better brotha.. left you a voice mail a couple days ago hit me up when you can


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Jimmy,

Just wanna let you know that Andrea and I are praying for your healthy recovery.

Just think POSITIVE THOUGHTS man and you will be fine.

PIPER.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2010, 08:37 PM~16798993
> *yep post your pic on  the side of the car :0  :biggrin:
> *


I joke about it, but that was a real nice car. Your a waaay better painter than me even with the assholes on it.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 4 2010, 07:40 PM~16799532
> *sounds like your doing a little better brotha.. left you a voice mail a couple days ago hit me up when you can
> *


sorry jimmy i havent been a phone person lately, just real secluded. just sleeping alot and trying to recover. i will get at you. thanks travis you finally sleeping? lololol and 61 i never claimed to be a painter. just once in a while get lucky


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Mar 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16798993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want to go to a Jimmy paint seminar some day.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh Damm Jimmy...May god Bless you and your family with a speedy recovery.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 08:34 AM~16804204
> *Damn I'm one of the ass holes!          :happysad:    :wave:    :biggrin:
> i want to go to a Jimmy paint seminar some day.
> *


the first thing is admitting it. lmao whats up swanga just alittle set back thats all. right now i am surrounded by all the right people instead of a bunch of assholes, so we should be good after a year off


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2010, 09:14 AM~16804518
> *the first thing is admitting it. lmao whats up swanga just alittle set back thats all. right now i am surrounded by all the right people instead of a bunch of assholes, so we should be good after a year off
> *


Mannn Jimmy you were one of the 1st people i met on here.They better take good care of you because your a Layitlow OG...Plus i still need patterens done on my 4. lol
God Bless ya


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i should be back at the shop in 3 months or hey maybe alittle vacation and i will do it out in cali for some fun


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2010, 09:50 AM~16803949
> *sorry jimmy i havent been a phone person lately, just real secluded. just sleeping alot and trying to recover. i will get at you. thanks travis you finally sleeping? lololol and 61 i never claimed to be a painter. just once in a while get lucky
> *


thats cool Jimmy just wanted to see how you were doing, then I found this topic,


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 20 2010, 04:18 AM~16668949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Me too...cool pic!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you better get home soon... maybe i will take a trip over there and you can show me around.......

one love..... big bean......

my prayers will be always with you everyday i wake up....

ps.... if you need some porn to make you feel better holla....


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Speedy recovery and peace for all parties involved in Jesus name.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Just :sprint: by checking on ya
Get well and rest
And God bless


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16810871
> *you better get home soon... maybe i will take a trip over there and you can show me around.......
> 
> one love..... big bean......
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HE NEED SOME LOL


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16810871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i can get u some closer to home. :cheesy: 

hows the homie doing?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 7 2010, 12:37 AM~16817692
> *x2 i can get u some closer to home.  :cheesy:
> 
> hows the homie doing?
> *


 :0 send him some homie oh make it a bouquet of roses


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GET WELL JIMMY, IM PRAYIN 4 YOU


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2010, 09:22 AM~16804591
> *i should be back at the shop in 3 months or hey maybe alittle vacation and i will do it out in cali for some fun
> *


whats up jimmy want to wish u a good recovery and take care of urself


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jimmy I know what you mean about being a wake up call man, I had 2 heart attacks a couple years ago and if my ass can live thru that shit then you can get thru this too. Keep gettin better bro we're all prayin for you.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Where you at Jimbo? how you feeling homie?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well homie i just went in for some more x rays. and a check up. Friday i have an mri. monday i go see the radiologist, they want me to go see a specialist in indiana, and on tuesday i go see the neurologist to make sure i am healing ok. i am haveing trouble walking with my right leg so they want to check that for sure. other than that just alot of pain


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 9 2010, 07:54 AM~16837589
> *well  homie i just went in for some more x rays. and a check up.  Friday i have an mri. monday i go see the radiologist, they want me to go see a specialist in indiana, and on tuesday i go see the neurologist to make sure i am healing ok. i am haveing trouble walking with my right leg so they want to check that for sure. other than that just alot of pain
> *


get well soon big homie!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN WITH U SINCE DAY ONE HOMIE, STAY STRONG AND PULL THROUGH.... IT CAN BE BEAT.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

i dont know you homie but my prayers are with you no one deserves to be in pain get well soon cuzz


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

our prayers and wishes are with you homie just keep positive!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homies one luv. just finally got all the staples out today, going friday for an mri then the fun starts


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 10 2010, 09:18 AM~16848954
> *thanks homies one luv. just finally got all the staples out today, going friday for an mri then the fun starts
> *


  God bless you Jimmy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 10 2010, 10:18 AM~16848954
> *thanks homies one luv. just finally got all the staples out today, going friday for an mri then the fun starts
> *


  SORRY BRO


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont trip nim made it through the surgeries so far so thats a big part, lets just pray they get the rest under control and it dont travel


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm checking in on you everyday Jimmy!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16859825
> *dont trip nim made it through the surgeries so far so thats a big part, lets just pray they get the rest under control and it dont travel
> *


I hear you bro.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 11 2010, 11:09 AM~16860285
> *I'm checking in on you everyday Jimmy!
> *


Xs 2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*GET WELL SOON JIMMY !!
TAKE IT ONE DAY AT A TIME.......*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 11 2010, 11:26 PM~16866178
> *GET WELL SOON JIMMY !!
> TAKE IT ONE DAY AT A TIME.......
> *


Why not two? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuckin nim


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 01:20 PM~16871117
> *fuckin nim
> *


let me know when you good to go bro I want to come out and chill for a min.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Prayers go out to Jimmy and his fam stay positive


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

had an mri and mra today, its just real fucked moving. the pins and rods in my spine are tightening, i cant even put on my own socks on. i am just resting up trying to recover and stay positive. i appreciate all the homies and brothers for the prayers


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 02:38 PM~16871782
> *had an mri and mra today, its just real fucked moving. the pins and rods in my spine are tightening, i cant even put on my own socks on. i am just resting up trying to recover and stay positive. i appreciate all the homies and brothers for the prayers
> *


stay strong bro at the end everything will turn out ok  .... rest up ur switch finger :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

stay strong my cuz went through the same thang it is a ruff road but hope you get well soon


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 13 2010, 10:30 AM~16879892
> *stay strong my cuz went through the same thang it is a ruff road but hope you get well soon
> *


sorry to hear that homie, wish him the best cuz this aint no joke. and los my finger is getting itchy lol


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

get well soon jimmy!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

x100


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 02:10 PM~16880746
> *sorry to hear that homie, wish him the best cuz this aint no joke. and los my finger is getting itchy lol*


:biggrin: SHOW N GO ANNUAL PICNIC??? i just saw tommy hoppin the 61 :cheesy: LOOKING GOOODDD!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

honestly homie the picnic may not go down this year, if it does i will be the last sunday in august. i just dont think i will be ready for it this year. and yeah the 61 starting to do alittle something


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16882515
> *honestly homie the picnic may not go down this year, if it does i will be the last sunday in august. i just dont think i will be ready for it this year. and yeah the 61 starting to do alittle something
> *


what no picnic fuck that!!!! you better hurry up and get well :biggrin: i save one of my call in days for it :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i hate to do, i may decide to let some wannabe's try and shine this year. seriously homie i can barely move. i am using a walker an everything. i can only lay on my back and got pins running through my spinal cord


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GET WELL SOON JIMMY FROM STREETDREAMZ C.C.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 07:11 PM~16882806
> *well i hate to do, i may decide to let some wannabe's try and shine this year. seriously homie i can barely move. i am using a walker an everything. i can only lay on my back and got pins running through my spinal cord
> *


well either way homie you have the support of the OC fam!!! keep that head homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what up jim hope u getting better bro.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

hope everything goes well for jimmy hes a cool homie,, prayers are with him and his fam..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 07:37 PM~16882515
> *honestly homie the picnic may not go down this year, if it does i will be the last sunday in august. i just dont think i will be ready for it this year. and yeah the 61 starting to do alittle something
> *


  you need to take it easy bro. last thing that should be on your mind homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hows Pops holing up?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

holding up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

post pics of the progress :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16889587
> *:angel:
> *


,
damn fool i aint dead, lol, jp thanks for the prayers. nim i really do believe no picnic i dont want to really think about it, and you dont wanna see pics of that fucked up shit


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 07:37 PM~16882515
> *honestly homie the picnic may not go down this year, if it does i will be the last sunday in august. i just dont think i will be ready for it this year. and yeah the 61 starting to do alittle something
> *


i was jk bro :biggrin: tryin to motivate you to get ur ass out there and do tha damn thang. we have a blast everytime we go up there  and if u have no picnic its all good we are still gonna take a ride up there to see how u are doing I DONT CARE IF WE ARENT INVITED WE ARE STILL GOING :happysad: 

so how are u doing bro?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lmao, you homies are the shit, and u r always invited. we are going to try to hit chicago, God willing. always a good time. pain is definately still there and i go see the radialogist today to discuss radiation, then tomorrow i go see the neurosurgeon to see how my spinal cord is doing


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 AM~16894727
> *lmao, you homies are the shit, and u r always invited. we are going to try to hit chicago, God willing. always a good time. pain is definately still there and i go see the radialogist today to discuss radiation, then tomorrow i go see the neurosurgeon to see how my spinal cord is doing
> *


thanks bro same here...eventually the pain will cease and u will be back on ur feet in no time trust me when i had the herniated disk i was walking slow, couldnt bend, and was in pain every freakin day but now after surgery im good SURE IT HURT LIKE HELL THE FIRST FEW WEEKS but slowly but surely im getting better and so will you BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ON EVERYTHING HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT OK AND TO YOUR LIKING and as always if u need anything dont hesitate to ask


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie, its kinda im like an old man with a walker and shit. it fuckin sucks, they r talking about sending me to indiana for radiation, cuz they have some pin point radiation shit. so no new cars from show and go as far as lowriders this year, but fuck it i need a year off. running detroit for 15 years has been hard i need a break :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2010, 10:50 PM~16892373
> *Hows Pops holing up?
> *


sorry nim, pops is holding up, he is old school aint shit gonna keep him down


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2010, 10:33 AM~16895047
> *thanks homie, its kinda im like an old man with a walker and shit. it fuckin sucks, they r talking about sending me to indiana for radiation, cuz they have some pin point radiation shit. so no new cars from show and go as far as lowriders this year, but fuck it i need a year off. running detroit for 15 years has been hard i need a break :0
> *


:rofl: dawg im 25 and i was walkin around wit a walker hell i couldnt even get up from a chair without one thats the reason why i opted for the surgery the pain n discomfort was too much for me to handle (plus it was messing with me hitting switches and 3 wheeling since mine are mounted on the dash :biggrin: ). hey bro whoever they think is best suited for the procedure and job fuck it :biggrin: dont trip on the cars this year homie give people a chance to TRY and build something to compete against you :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

get better jimmy!!! so I can comb your mullet


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

atleast i got hair old man


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 AM~16894727
> *lmao, you homies are the shit, and u r always invited. we are going to try to hit chicago, God willing. always a good time. pain is definately still there and i go see the radialogist today to discuss radiation, then tomorrow i go see the neurosurgeon to see how my spinal cord is doing
> *


*May the good lord be with you , I pray for a speedy recovery.... take care of yourself homie *

_Hope all your appointments went well_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 16 2010, 09:51 AM~16905831
> *atleast i got hair old man
> *


wigs dont count!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fool i aint got horse hair like your girl. went to the radiologist yesturday, talking about sending me to indiana for some photon pinpoint radiation, and the neurosurgeon said i am healing pretty good. i should be back to normal within 6 months as long as they control the cancer. sincerely i would love to thank my friends and lowrider family for all the thoughs, prayers, and comments, and scotty, tell your unc and all the boys i said whats up, if they still allow u at the shop


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 16 2010, 01:24 PM~16906997
> *fool i aint got horse hair like your girl. went to the radiologist yesturday, talking about sending me to indiana for some photon pinpoint radiation, and the neurosurgeon said i am healing pretty good. i should be back to normal within 6 months as long as they control the cancer. sincerely i would love to thank my friends and lowrider family for all the thoughs, prayers, and comments, and scotty, tell your unc and all the boys i said whats up, if they still allow u at the shop
> *


:thumbsup: as 2pac said "Keep Yo Head Up" homie everything will turn out ok. you are still in our thoughts and prayers big homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tupac danced the humpty dance and i aint doing that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 16 2010, 02:14 PM~16907885
> *tupac danced the humpty dance and i aint doing that
> *


you should


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah pay me what tupac was getting paid i would shave my head and be a fake ganster too


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Mar 16 2010, 03:14 PM~16907885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i could have put these rods and screws in at the shop i didnt need the doctors. this is when they reconstructed my spinal cavity


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bionic man!!!! :0 :worship:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 17 2010, 11:51 PM~16924381
> *Bionic man!!!!  :0  :worship:
> *


i let him use some of the parts from the monte bumper pimpin, lmao


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

wuzup jimmy this is luis just want to wich u a quick recovery homie and from the por vida family :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2010, 10:12 AM~16916245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you shouldn't be on your knees so much!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

then your wife would quit paying me


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2010, 12:51 AM~16924381
> *Bionic man!!!!  :0  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2010, 09:54 AM~16926214
> *i let him use some of the parts from the monte bumper pimpin, lmao
> *


Cost effective!! :thumbsup: lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2010, 12:41 PM~16928132
> *Cost effective!!  :thumbsup:  lol
> *


shut up!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16916245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH  OUCH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:30 PM~16908641
> *you should
> *


SHOW US HOW :0 COME ON SCOTTY :biggrin: SEND THE VIDEO LA STYLE :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2010, 12:51 AM~16924381
> *Bionic man!!!!  :0  :worship:
> *


 :0 SUPER HEROS ON A ROLL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

too stupid to stay down


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

what it do Jimmy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sup jimmy, i may not make many things this year but if i can your guys show is the one


----------



## GROUNDHAWG (Jun 27, 2009)

:biggrin: get well soon pops, we need u 2 slang them hot dogs at the roostertail.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this aint pops homie, this is the drunk ass hitting switches lololololol


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey jimmy we've never meet but it looks like your doing better but I'm still gonna keep you and your family in my prayers homie your a person I've looked up to and I know God is gonna see you through One Love homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie, words mean alot helping me stay positive. i have a long road ahead with trying to get the rest of the tumor out of my body. i got a bunch more test this week and next, but once again thank you


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 23 2010, 06:42 AM~16971241
> *thanks homie, words mean alot helping me stay positive. i have a long road ahead with trying to get the rest of the tumor out of my body. i got a bunch more test this week and next, but once again thank you
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ok you done cryin you pussy? yes i be one of the assholes he mentioned... love ya bro..... you know we are here if you need us..... and kelly just told me i had to be nice to you..... haha i said fuck that he would be wayyyyyyyyyyy worse than me.... haha


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sup Jimbo! :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Keep yur head up !


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Mar 23 2010, 02:06 AM~16970785
> *Hey jimmy we've never meet but it looks like your doing better  but I'm still gonna keep you and your family in my prayers homie  your a person I've looked up to and I know God is gonna see you through One Love homie
> *


x2, Jimmy is a true OG in the midwest .. Hell I still have a Orlies Mag with a 6 wheel van in it that he built.. Keep your head up bro..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its getting nice out


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wouldnt know :angry: and yeah i loved that fun, that was the most fun i had i lowirding and now to me its a piece of shit


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 21 2010, 09:12 AM~16951329
> *sup jimmy, i may not make many things this year but if i can your guys show is the one
> *


NICE!!!! hope your doing better brotha "keep yo head up"


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just in alot of pain, bored off my ass, waiting to see what the doctors r gonna do next. i know i wont have anything new out this year as planned


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

JIMMY!!! long time no talk to I just now found out about this Hope to see you back in the pits after your Year off GET BETTER!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fell better buddy!!!!!!!!!! going to the shop tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

let cuzz know whats up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man bro nice to see you doing a bit better. I see you on here more often. when is the next Operation?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

waiting on the docs now to decide, i had a ct scan yesturday, so im sure it won be long


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 26 2010, 10:36 AM~17006866
> *waiting on the docs now to decide, i had a ct scan yesturday, so im sure it won be long
> *


your in our prayers bro and also my church is praying for you.  but you need to start praying homie.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I see you lurking Jimbo. :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats good guys, just did some more testing on friday, and now waiting on the docs. so far so good, just in alot of pain but it aint too bad


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

stay up homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 29 2010, 11:25 AM~17032509
> *whats good guys, just did some more testing on friday, and now waiting on the docs. so far so good, just in alot of pain but it aint too bad
> *


sounds good homie. hope everything pans out bro.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 29 2010, 10:25 AM~17032509
> *whats good guys, just did some more testing on friday, and now waiting on the docs. so far so good, just in alot of pain but it aint too bad
> *


Stay up man theres a TON of peeps pulling for you around here and beyond no doubt. 

Oh and if the pain gets too bad demand the good sheeeeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i got some good shit but not good enough, lol. now however we are just playing the waiting game to here what the doctors have to say


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

JIMMY!!!!! Any info?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well thanks for asking homie. just really playing the waiting game right now. the docs dont know what to do. i have to wait i just did 2 different ct scans last week and i go to the tumor board tomorrow to see how they are going to treat the rest of the tumor. they said chemotheropy will not help , so radiation is the only thing that will help, but with my past cancer they cant give me large dose of radiation because it will collapse my spinal and i could be paralized so we are just waiting


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 7 2010, 04:10 PM~17125823
> *well thanks for asking homie. just really playing the waiting game right now. the docs dont know what to do. i have to wait i just did 2 different ct scans last week and i go to the tumor board tomorrow to see how they are going to treat the rest of the tumor. they said chemotheropy will not help , so radiation is the only thing  that  will help, but with my past cancer they cant give me large dose of radiation because it will collapse my spinal and i could be paralized so we are just waiting
> *


Im Praying for you.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope things get better for ya


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 7 2010, 08:05 PM~17127624
> *I hope things get better for ya
> *



*x59!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Lot's of people pulling and praying for you keep strong.!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Apr 8 2010, 12:30 PM~17135004
> *Lot's of people pulling and praying for you keep strong.!!!
> *


x2 homie


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homies, slight issue the tumor flared up again, so more texting this next week


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY SENDS ALL PRAYERS OUT 

GOD BLESS 

SIGN GATOR


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

ALL MY PRAYERS TO JIMMY 
KEEP YOUR HEAD UP GOD BLESS










GATOR PREZ & FOUNDER OF OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB CHICAGO IL
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO JIMMY


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you very much gator, much respect shit known each other over 10 years now


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

you still in my prayers homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 9 2010, 01:20 PM~17144659
> *thanks homies, slight issue the  tumor flared up again, so more texting this next week
> *


Hope all goes well homie.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well got some news today i guess its good, they decided that they can do radiation, the only thing is they cant get next to the spinal cord but they can radiate the rest of the remaining cancer, except that part on the spine. i start my simulation and getting marked today


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 12 2010, 11:15 AM~17167614
> *well got some news today i guess its good, they decided that they can do radiation, the only thing is they cant get next to the spinal cord but they can radiate the rest of the remaining cancer, except that part on the spine. i start my simulation and getting marked today
> *


  hang in there homie. God bless.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 12 2010, 09:15 AM~17167614
> *well got some news today i guess its good, they decided that they can do radiation, the only thing is they cant get next to the spinal cord but they can radiate the rest of the remaining cancer, except that part on the spine. i start my simulation and getting marked today
> *


 our love and respect from my familys uso jah bless


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

are hearts and prayers go out for u jimmy..! from all of us here at the ryderz crew in bakersfield cal. hang n there bro. john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks to both of you guys, i appreciate it and you guys know how much respect i got for you guys and words mean alot coming from the right people


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Your in my prayers Jimmy


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

hang in there dude, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Still pullin and prayin!!! STAY STRONG HOMIE!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well just got back treatments start april 21st for 20 treatmentsfor radiation so hopefully we are just gonna have to recover frome the operation after that


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

You know I got your back, homie! You need ANYTHING, I'm a text or phone call away.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 13 2010, 07:21 AM~17177188
> *You know I got your back, homie! You need ANYTHING, I'm a text or phone call away.
> *


can i get about 50 g's


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 13 2010, 07:21 AM~17177188
> *You know I got your back, homie! You need ANYTHING, I'm a text or phone call away.
> *


can i get about 50 g's


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 13 2010, 10:53 AM~17177869
> *can i get about 50 g's
> *


gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn nim thats more g's than i can use :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 13 2010, 01:14 PM~17179016
> *damn nim thats more g's than i can use :wow:
> *


wish they were real G's so you can realy use them.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 13 2010, 11:03 AM~17178954
> *gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> :biggrin:
> *


had a couples g layin around onelove uso you too nim love you guys


gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 13 2010, 08:16 PM~17183265
> *had a couples g layin around onelove uso you too nim love you guys
> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> *


 :biggrin: good looking out USO much love carnal.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

one day i hope we all have them, wednesday i start radiation


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 17 2010, 12:17 PM~17220911
> *one day i hope we all have them, wednesday i start radiation
> *


I hear you bro. keep your faith strong. and we are praying bro.the power of God is strong homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 13 2010, 10:51 AM~17177854
> *can i get about 50 g's
> *


I meant anything within reason :0


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 18 2010, 02:24 PM~17228269
> *I meant anything within reason :0
> *


But you should know that if I had it, so would you, little homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont know baller, im not the one with 2 lowriders :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol money aint shit, as long as true friends are true friends i dont need money


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 18 2010, 03:05 PM~17228510
> *lol money aint shit,  as long as true friends are true friends i dont need money
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats up homie... i got have the ultrasound of my heart on friday. i will call u wwhen i know somethin... much love bro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:48 PM~17230705
> *whats up homie... i got have the ultrasound of my heart on friday. i will call u wwhen i know somethin... much love bro
> *


Not you to Paul


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 18 2010, 01:05 PM~17228510
> *lol money aint shit,  as long as true friends are true friends i dont need money
> *


Say Jimmy






























































God Bless you


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

started radiation, boy its fun :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17328939
> *started radiation, boy its fun :uh:
> *


I don't know how you do it bro.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 28 2010, 10:28 AM~17330018
> *I don't know how you do it bro.
> *


I do.....Jimmy do it from the door on the bumper :biggrin: 


God Bless you Jimmy


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nimster this is fed paul is biglinc..... my tests came back negative so i am good






> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2010, 09:34 AM~17234960
> *Not you to Paul
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 29 2010, 06:32 PM~17344217
> *nimster this is fed paul is biglinc..... my tests came back negative so i am good
> *


oh thats right. my bad. Glad to hear its neg. God Bless


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

!!!!!COME OOOOOOOONNNNNNN JIMMY!!!!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 18 2010, 01:05 PM~17228510
> *lol money aint shit,  as long as true friends are true friends i dont need money
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sup homies just to say radiation is getting me alittle and we just started but june 3rd we will be straight, and abel i will get at you schedule has been fucked.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck dude radiation is kicking my ass alittle on 27 more treatments to go. it hurts to swallow food and eating sucks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 5 2010, 07:23 AM~17397278
> *fuck dude radiation is kicking my ass alittle on 27 more treatments to go. it hurts to swallow
> *



i bet your boyfriends not happy :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

God Bless


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2010, 07:27 AM~17397306
> *i bet your boyfriends not happy  :0
> *


your mom hates you


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 4 2010, 09:56 PM~17391480
> *JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!
> *


Gotta do it again.

JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!

Get better soon homie!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im trying homie, thanks for the support


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

get better soon homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks big dog


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Get better soon brother.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks nim and tell your wife, the mothers over there have a happy mothers day


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HOPE FOR THE BEST


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

TO THE TOP FOR JIMMY!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie, im pretty fucked up. the radiation has my ass kicked and i am only 1/3 of the way through. 20 more visits. it sucks i got 4 pattern jobs to do and i cant make to the shop cuz i have absolutely no energy. i got a cool frame job and a bad ass 64 to do but with the way i feel i may not be able to do them too quick. i though i could go in on the weekends but after my daughters soccer game today i was dead and feel like ass, but thanks for bumpin


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 15 2010, 04:59 PM~17499255
> *thanks homie, im pretty fucked up. the radiation has my ass kicked and i am only 1/3 of the way through. 20 more visits. it sucks i got 4 pattern jobs to do and i cant make to the shop cuz i have absolutely no energy. i got a cool frame job and a bad ass 64 to do but with the way i feel i may not be able to do them too quick. i though i could go in on the weekends but after my daughters soccer game today i was dead and feel like ass, but thanks for bumpin
> *


YOU WILL GET IT ALL DONE WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT!!! People understand that you might not be able to get it done as quickly as you could have 3 years ago. And all of what you are going through Is happening for some reason and will make you a stronger person in the long run. I have been through some pretty drastic things in my life, and overcome to be stronger in the end. DON'T GIVE UP AND KEEP STRONG!!!
By the way as it was said (no ****) LOL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thats what radiation does to a person....can't really combate it as its happening...just have to get through it to get better. Then come back strong afterwards! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 18 2010, 02:26 PM~17527981
> *Thats what radiation does to a person....can't really combate it as its happening...just have to get through it to get better.  Then come back strong afterwards!  :thumbsup:
> *


OH HEEEEEEEELLL YEAH!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

all i know with all this support all you fuckers need to come up here this fall so i can get my shit done for new years :biggrin:  seriously all the calls, pms, and letters are really cool from everyone and i appreciate each and everyone of them. and your right. im off my game this year, but next year god willing i will be back and running detroit like always


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i hate this shit


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17531055
> *all i know with all this support all you fuckers need to come up  here this fall so i can get my shit done for new years :biggrin:   seriously all the calls, pms, and letters are really cool from everyone and i appreciate each and everyone of them. and your right. im off my game this year, but next year god willing i will be back and running detroit like always
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 15 2010, 03:59 PM~17499255
> *thanks homie, im pretty fucked up. the radiation has my ass kicked and i am only 1/3 of the way through. 20 more visits. it sucks i got 4 pattern jobs to do and i cant make to the shop cuz i have absolutely no energy. i got a cool frame job and a bad ass 64 to do but with the way i feel i may not be able to do them too quick. i though i could go in on the weekends but after my daughters soccer game today i was dead and feel like ass, but thanks for bumpin
> *


WASSSSUP JIMBO....... ON THE 15TH U HAD 20 VISITS LEFT, HERE WE R ON THE 23RD AND U ONLY HAVE 12 TOO GO HOMIE.....
ITS A BITCH BUT UR STRONG, AND NVR FORGET THE LORD IS RITE THERE NXT TO U..... STAY STRONG BROTHA! LOVE U BRO.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie, like i said between the radiation and them not being able to figure out why the swelling isnt going down has me fucked up, but im keepin my head up and i will get through it. i aint done yet. we never know whats in store for us just gotta keep pushin


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17586033
> *thanks homie, like i said between the radiation and them not being able to figure out why the swelling isnt going down has me fucked up, but im keepin my head up and i will get through it. i aint done yet. we never know whats in store for us just gotta keep pushin
> *


keep the head up and keep pushin big homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im tryin homie i just feelin bad cuz i havent made it in to finish your homeboys frame. i really wanted it done already but i got radiation everyday at 130 so i cant go in before and im sick after. but only another 2 weeks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17531055
> *all i know with all this support all you fuckers need to come up  here this fall so i can get my shit done for new years :biggrin:   seriously all the calls, pms, and letters are really cool from everyone and i appreciate each and everyone of them. and your right. im off my game this year, but next year god willing i will be back and running detroit like always
> *


hopefully God willing your mullet grows back!!!!!!!! I love you Bro.!!!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

yo u let us know and we will be there in the fall... after all you are makin a special trip here when u feel better to help me out on a lil sumpin sumpin... i got the beer on ice and the steaks ready for the grill... just get better


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

To the top for the KING OF D TOWN!!!

JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17600310
> *im tryin homie i just feelin bad cuz i havent made it in to finish your homeboys frame. i really wanted it done already but i got radiation everyday at 130 so i cant go in before and im sick after. but only another 2 weeks
> *


well i talked to him (the customer) and he is very understanding of the situation and has no problems at this time. of course he would love to have it back in his hands to do more work to it, but you have to look at the big picture and all any of us see is you- well, back out there hitting switches, and enjoying life. so get well and i'm sure you will make things right wit him


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 26 2010, 12:58 AM~17607301
> *To the top for the KING OF D TOWN!!!
> 
> JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!! JIMMY!!!  JIMMY!!!
> *


wouldnt necessarily say king, but you can if you want. lol Mr. Detroit works for me lololol.

and T.M. just let him know im gonna let my nuts hang and give him some sprecial shit for being so patient


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 25 2010, 02:08 PM~17600348
> *hopefully God willing your mullet grows back!!!!!!!!  I love you Bro.!!!!!!!
> *


i will grow a mullet if you ever get a car


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 26 2010, 05:19 AM~17608143
> *wouldnt necessarily say king, but you can if you want. lol Mr. Detroit works for me lololol.
> 
> and T.M. just let him know im gonna let my nuts hang and give him some sprecial shit for being so patient
> *


will do


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

stay up big homie time is suppose to heal all wounds 

hopefully that shit is true


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 26 2010, 12:12 PM~17610993
> *i will grow a mullet if you ever get a car
> *


hope u get better soon homie we miss u alot ur a cool as brother lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks its just a waiting game, its on God and the doctors now


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 27 2010, 07:30 AM~17619853
> *thanks its just a waiting game, its on God and the doctors now
> *


just have faith and u will be fine bro and like i said before if u need anything dont hesitate to ask


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

u better get better i got a fat ass steak with your name on it son





> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 27 2010, 09:30 AM~17619853
> *thanks its just a waiting game, its on God and the doctors now
> *


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668820
> *MY BROTHER JIMMY(SHOW AND GO) JUST GOT OUT OF SURGERY I AM JUST ASKING FOR PRAYERES FOR HIS FAM WE KNOW HE IS GOING TO BE FINE BUT WE NEED TO PRAY.
> *


 :angel: GET WELL HOMIE :angel:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

went out today and cruised with my homies, good damn day thats all i got say. gotta get back to work, i miss this shit


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slimcutta601_@May 29 2010, 09:25 AM~17640614
> *:angel: GET WELL HOMIE :angel:
> *


x65


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17648150
> *went out today and cruised with my homies, good damn day thats all i got say. gotta get back to work, i miss this shit
> *


 :biggrin: NOW IF THATS NOT MOTIVATION I DONT KNOW WHAT IS!!!!!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 06:50 PM~17648150
> *went out today and cruised with my homies, good damn day thats all i got say. gotta get back to work, i miss this shit
> *


THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WASSSSUP JIMBO.... 
HOW IS EVERYTHING BROTHA?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

going pretty good, only this week and next week for radiation, then i am taking 2 weeks off and going back to work, well hopefully thats the plan. how are you guys doing?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17673150
> *going pretty good, only this week and next week for radiation, then i am taking 2 weeks off and going back to work, well hopefully thats the plan. how are you guys doing?
> *


WE'RE DOIN GOOD HOMIE, A COUPLE MORE WEEKS LEFT, THAT IS BADD ASS... UR A TROOPER HOMIE, IM HAPPY FOR U AND UR FAMILY!
AS OF FOR US IN THE FLA. WE'RE CHILLEN,DOIN GOOD(IM ASSUMING).
TTT FOR MR.DETROIT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 2 2010, 10:24 AM~17673150
> *going pretty good, only this week and next week for radiation, then i am taking 2 weeks off and going back to work, well hopefully thats the plan. how are you guys doing?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17673150
> *going pretty good, only this week and next week for radiation, then i am going back to work, well hopefully thats the plan. how are you guys doing?
> *



FIXED :biggrin: 

Damn man... You've had off like 7 months... GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Jun 1 2010, 12:08 PM~17663724
> *THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR!!!!!
> *


Good day f'sho... Now he has to get back to work and finish his 59!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what u think that motivated me :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Jun 4 2010, 02:21 PM~17696375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD FO SHO!
MOTIVATION!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i rode bitch that day but all i can say is it was my first time out since my picnic last august. i just dont understand how fools can ride bitch for years and not finish a car. if you aint motivated ridin u never can be


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2010, 11:13 AM~17702350
> *i rode bitch that day but all i can say is it was my first time out since my picnic last august. i just dont understand how fools can ride bitch for years and not finish a car. if you aint motivated ridin u never can be
> *


IS THAT U IN THE 61? U STILL HAVE ALL UR HAIR!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yep thats me and really the only hair i lost is from being old i think, lol. it just thinned out alittle, but chemo is the one that makes u lose all ur hair. but yep i rode bitch in the 61 and then again in the 64 lol


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey was up jimmy how you doing brother.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up homie,, just trying to make it through. hopefully i will make it out sometime to see you guys this year


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17708168
> *yep thats me and really the only hair i lost is from being old i think, lol. it just thinned out alittle, but chemo is the one that makes u lose all ur hair. but yep i rode bitch in the 61 and then again in the 64 lol
> *


use this shampoo called nioxin and it will thicken your hair back up.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2010, 12:13 PM~17702350
> *i rode bitch that day but all i can say is it was my first time out since my picnic last august. i just dont understand how fools can ride bitch for years and not finish a car. if you aint motivated ridin u never can be
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Jimmy!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 4 2010, 07:21 PM~17696375
> *Good day f'sho... Now he has to get back to work and finish his 59!!
> 
> 
> ...


See nothing can keep you from doing what you love,nice pics.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh no it cant, as a matter of fact this was even more of a wake up call. i will be back and stronger than ever. we have to short of time to sweat the small shit we are going to do what we do best. we will be driving to the shows, hop our shit, and collect a few shows trophies while we are there and then hit the streets and ride til the wheels fall off


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17781951
> *oh no it cant, as a matter of fact this was even more of a wake up call. i will be back and stronger than ever. we have to short of time to sweat the small shit we are going to do what we do best. we will be driving to the shows, hop our shit, and collect a few shows trophies while we are there and then hit the streets and ride til the wheels fall off
> *


Atta boy Jimmy that's the the spirit Big Homie Keep getting better Bro OneLove :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17781951
> *oh no it cant, as a matter of fact this was even more of a wake up call. i will be back and stronger than ever. we have to short of time to sweat the small shit we are going to do what we do best. we will be driving to the shows, hop our shit, and collect a few shows trophies while we are there and then hit the streets and ride til the wheels fall off
> *


glad to see youre doing gettiing better homie  ...just hang in there, I kept you in my prayers also


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 14 2010, 05:06 PM~17781951
> *oh no it cant, as a matter of fact this was even more of a wake up call. i will be back and stronger than ever. we have to short of time to sweat the small shit we are going to do what we do best. we will be driving to the shows, hop our shit, and collect a few shows trophies while we are there and then hit the streets and ride til the wheels fall off
> *


Man i've prayed for you alot the last couple of months so when you get back how about a real good price on a candy job. :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k bro glad to see your feeling better.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17781951
> *oh no it cant, as a matter of fact this was even more of a wake up call. i will be back and stronger than ever. we have to short of time to sweat the small shit we are going to do what we do best. we will be driving to the shows, hop our shit, and collect a few shows trophies while we are there and then hit the streets and ride til the wheels fall off
> *


thats whats up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 4 2010, 12:21 PM~17696375
> *Good day f'sho... Now he has to get back to work and finish his 59!!
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you are back out there having some fun homie!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2010, 04:17 PM~17785113
> *Man i've prayed for you alot the last couple of months so when you get back how about a real good price on a candy job. :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k bro glad to see your feeling better.
> *


you got it homie. lets make that shit kill m.fs. clean ass candy hoppers that we drive and win the show


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

HOPE U CAN MAKE IT BACK TO WEST SIDE PICNIC WITH THAT IMPALA,AND I WANNA SEE THAT MONTE IN THE AIR AGAIN..,LOL GET BETTER HOMIE,,,DO THE DAM THANG PIMP....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie, but which impala? and we sold the monte and due to the illness i havent been able to work on anything. wont be too long as long as i can stay working without getting sick. we most likely will come down but not with anything to hop


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 16 2010, 09:18 AM~17802495
> *thanks homie, but which impala? and we sold the monte and due to the illness i havent been able to work on anything. wont be too long as long as i can stay working without getting sick. we most likely will come down but not with anything to hop
> *


Hope to see you this weekend homie.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hopefully, i have been sick as fuck the last 3 days i dont know whats up. i dont know whats wrong but something is. there is a cruise friday and sat i want to hit but i gotta if i get better


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17854578
> *hopefully, i have been sick as fuck the last 3 days i dont know whats up. i dont know whats wrong but something is. there is a cruise friday and sat i want to hit but i gotta if i get better
> *


did you get my PM? well hope you feel better bro.let me know if you gona be at the shop or if you want to meet up.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Let senior and Tommy know I love them as well


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 22 2010, 09:29 AM~17854578
> *hopefully, i have been sick as fuck the last 3 days i dont know whats up. i dont know whats wrong but something is. there is a cruise friday and sat i want to hit but i gotta if i get better
> *



damm hope u get better jimmy ..keepin you in my prayers //


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

JIMMYY!!!!!!!!! how u feeling bro???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homies, i am hoping its just part of the recovery process but right now i am pretty fucked up, feeling like shit. i am staying positive and i will see u guys sometime this year


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Big Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope your feeling better homie


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIC85_@Jun 25 2010, 01:11 AM~17881904
> *Hope your feeling better homie
> *


X83


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what it dew cisco and 85, having a rough last week and start of this week, in alot of pain but like abel says fuck it its monday lol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 AM~17905707
> *what it dew cisco and 85, having a rough last week and start of this week, in alot of pain but like abel says fuck it its monday lol
> *


:thumbsup: 
MONDAYS SUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not much different from all the other ones lmao


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 24 2010, 11:40 AM~17875322
> *thanks homies, i am hoping its just part of the recovery process but right now i am pretty fucked up, feeling like shit. i am staying positive and i will see u guys sometime this year
> *


I had a great time cruising with you guys in Detroit this weekend. My kids loved it. memories are for ever. Next time we will go with more time so we can chill for a bit longer. Much love Brother. God Bless. I need to get my ass on a diet. you look so much better :0 I need to catch up.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks homie i wish there was more time. had a great time still. shit i havent gone to the gym since nov. i am just skinny now, i was alot stronger. this sickness ate away a ton of muscle, but i hopefully will be back soon.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 28 2010, 12:57 PM~17906559
> *thanks homie i wish there was more time. had a great time still. shit i havent gone to the gym since nov. i am just skinny now, i was alot stronger. this sickness ate away a ton of muscle, but i hopefully will be back soon.
> *


in Jesus name homie. you should be back 100 %


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

if im not 100% 50% will have to do lmao  jp i know eventually things will be better just getting alittle upset that im still this fucked up after 7 months


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17919001
> *if im not 100% 50% will have to do lmao  jp i know eventually things will be better just getting alittle upset that im still this fucked up after 7 months
> *


STAY STRONG BROTHA, I KNOW EASIER SAID THEN DONE, WE'VE BEEN THROUGH THAT ONE HUH? I'VE BEEN WANTING TO CALL U, BUT I DONT WANNA BOTHER U SO I KEEP DELAYIN THE CALL...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17919001
> *if im not 100% 50% will have to do lmao  jp i know eventually things will be better just getting alittle upset that im still this fucked up after 7 months
> *


remeber old age take a toll on your body to LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jun 29 2010, 06:50 PM~17919867
> *STAY STRONG BROTHA, I KNOW EASIER SAID THEN DONE, WE'VE BEEN THROUGH THAT ONE HUH? I'VE BEEN WANTING TO CALL U, BUT I DONT WANNA BOTHER U SO I KEEP DELAYIN THE CALL...
> *


Let the old man rest LOL. J/K whats up bro how you been? Art was out there in MIA this past weekend. how did that go?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Jimbo! Stay up! :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 30 2010, 10:23 PM~17931346
> *Jimbo!  Stay up!  :wave:
> *


I think he is sleeping at this time. so he realy can't stay up LOL. he almost broke night on fri though.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol u fuckers are killing me. i cant fuckin sleep so ur off on that one nim. i dont know if its the meds or what but i havent slept in 3 days


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17931516
> *lol u fuckers are killing me. i cant fuckin sleep so ur off on that one nim. i dont know if its the meds or what but i havent slept in 3 days
> *


 :0 :roflmao: whats up Brother :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

me obviously lolololol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17931554
> *me obviously lolololol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Jimmy hope all is well homie!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WASSSUP JIMBO, 
FELIZ CUATRO DE JULIO DESDE LOS 








HOPE UR FEELING BETTER HOMIE.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Good Luck Homies And Please Take care of urself.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Praying for you to get well Jimmy, need to come visit you soon.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how the hell are u doing jeff, thanks alot. this sucks but hey it is what it is


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Im well, busy with life as usual. Seems like everytime I have a free minute it gets taken away. I have two weeks off at the end of this month so I planned on coming to see you and pops.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Ps. I have had sleeping problems my whole life until Melatonin, it's an off the shelf natural way to sleep you can get it from any cvs or wallgreens, puts me out like drinking used to!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know the feeling homie and yes i was taking melatonin and it was definately a life saver, now i got morphine and vicoden lolol


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

mmmm drugs! haha. Hey hope your feeling better or at least kept high as a kite during the pain and have you seen this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0xsFVqUyk0&feature=related


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for all the prayers


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Yes thanks for all the prayers, calls, and support. Still having pain and swelling issues from nerve damage from the surgeries. Going through pain management and physical therapy to try and control it. Haven't work since December and it sucks


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I came up to see pops on friday but he just left so I guess some other time, now get to healing!


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

Jimmy...I hope you get to feeling better homie.you truly are one of the nice guys and also one who has ALWAYS put it down with respect!much love.You and pops made our trip to vegas a couple of years ago the best it coulda been...we hope to do it again sometime soon!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Yeah pops been cutting out of the shop early these days and I haven't been able to work. I have been renovatting the new shop on van **** just n of 13 for the last couple weeks and hopefully with the stars aligning I will feel better, the city gives mr all my permits and I can open october1st


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

And Florida Jeff I thank u very much on the props and I'm glad u and ur wife had a good time even with the fucked up situation that happened. Next time we get together it will be even better I can promise that


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

we're lookin foward to it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Talked to Jimmy today he still needs our prayers hes not doing well at all. His conversation today on the phone with me was not very optimisitc so please if your a friend of jimmys keep him in your prayers. I wish you the best homie keep strong and keep fighting.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes thats not good news, hopefully he bounces back i know its been a road of ups and downs for Jimmy. Hope for the best and my prayers to u jimmy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Well to all my felllow lowriders and friends I just wanted to let everyone know I have taken a Very Very bad turn for the worse. My concerned had not only come Back it's gotten very bad. I now not only have tumors on my spinal cord it has traveled into my lungs and as of right now there is nothing they can do because of where the tumors r. I love U guys and will keep u posted. Since I will be In the hospital a very long time. One luv jim


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18554350
> *Well to all my felllow lowriders and friends I just wanted to let everyone know I have taken a Very Very bad turn  for the worse. My concerned  had not only come Back it's gotten very bad. I now not only have tumors on my spinal cord it has traveled into my lungs and as of right now there is nothing they can do because of where the tumors r. I love U guys and will keep u posted. Since I will be In the hospital a very long time. One luv jim
> *


Dam Jimmy we will deff pray for you brother


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i also had a talk with jimmy today on the phone before they did the biopsy.... and i haft to say i had to hold back the tears..... love you bro.... try to stay positive....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO JIMMY AND HIS FAMILY...
I JUST RECEIVED THE TEXT TODAY,AND IT REALLY RUINED MY DAY.
KEEP PUSHING DOGG.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn Jimmy just heard the news. I put you on the prayer list at Domican sisters so you got a whole nunery praying for you and everyone on here. Hope next time I get news about you it's good.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

stay strong and keep fighting brother


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 13 2010, 08:08 PM~18559332
> *stay strong and keep fighting brother
> *


x59 my homie!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2010, 09:20 AM~18554350
> *Well to all my felllow lowriders and friends I just wanted to let everyone know I have taken a Very Very bad turn  for the worse. My concerned  had not only come Back it's gotten very bad. I now not only have tumors on my spinal cord it has traveled into my lungs and as of right now there is nothing they can do because of where the tumors r. I love U guys and will keep u posted. Since I will be In the hospital a very long time. One luv jim
> *


keep fighting homie dont give up you in my prayers we cant loose you bro


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Yep homie , no good news, due to tumors and the positions. I have lost all movement in my left organs extreme soreness issues in my back. I love all my true brothers and always will. All of u u who I thought were my brothers I am very disappointed In ur support. My true homies stay up my hatred have a nice day


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2010, 08:51 PM~18578452
> *Yep homie , no good news, due to tumors and the positions. I have lost all movement in my left organs extreme soreness issues in my back. I love all my true brothers and always will. All of u u who I thought were my brothers I am very disappointed In ur support. My true homies stay up my hatred have a nice day
> *


dam jimmy keep praying keep strong. we are all praying for you bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Stay stong my brother cause u can beat this...U have to....U have cars to finish..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

dont give up bro, u can and will beat this remember the devil is a liar !!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

My prayers are with you, Jimmy...


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CONDITION BROTHER, STAY STRONG AND KNOW THAT ALL YOUR LAY IT LOW BROTHERS ARE PRAYIN FOR YOU TO GET BETTER..


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IM HERE FOR U BROTHA., ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING TO HAVE SPOKEN TO U FOR A LITTLE BIT THE OTHER DAY... STAY STRONG HOMIE, DONT GO DOWN WITHOUT A FIGHT!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

big jim breaks my heart..your a cool dude in my book always was and will be ....stay strong...  .


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2010, 09:51 PM~18578452
> *Yep homie , no good news, due to tumors and the positions. I have lost all movement in my left organs extreme soreness issues in my back. I love all my true brothers and always will. All of u u who I thought were my brothers I am very disappointed In ur support. My true homies stay up my hatred have a nice day
> *


I hate to hear this man, keep fighting and stay strong. My grandma beat lung, throat, and colon cancer, stay strong and keep positive no matter how hard it may be.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Westside Lowriders are praying for ya!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE FAMILY ARE PRAYING FOR YOU ESE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damit homie,, looks like im going to have to make a road trip up north to give you a hug :biggrin: after all we do have a special bond  i mean who else has my name on their ass :wow: shit did i say that out loud :biggrin:  

man this shits breaking my heart for real  your a true friend


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Praying for you Jimmy


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hang in there homie. You got a lot of friends out here pulling for you.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 15 2010, 09:51 PM~18578452
> *Yep homie , no good news, due to tumors and the positions. I have lost all movement in my left organs extreme soreness issues in my back. I love all my true brothers and always will. All of u u who I thought were my brothers I am very disappointed In ur support. My true homies stay up my hatred have a nice day
> *



Jimmy , it was great hangin with you at westside , I've always looked up to you because you did it your way . From day one back in the 90's you were as cool as you are now .. We haven't spoke much in 10 years or so but it hurts bad to read this seems the best people get the worst luck .. From 2 astro vans to your 64's you always thought outside the box .. Keep your head up and stay strong I just recently got back in the church an you will be in my prayers this Sunday .. Your a true rider and one he'll ofa builder .. God bless you and your family one love brother , Bob


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Good luck and god bless Jimmy.

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn...although I only know you online it's sad to hear about a fellow lowrider having to go through this...I'm hoping for the best for you man...stay strong...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Sad to Hear your going through this sickness, New Vision C.C is Praying for you Bro, Stay Strong Homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR ILLNESS JIMMY.STREETDREAMZ C.C. WILL KEEP YOU IN OUR PRAYERS HOMIE.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

cancer aint shit anymore


you can beat it!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i hate hearing news like this.......

we ride as brothers...... stay strong.....*


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Jimmy keep fighing brother we know you can beat this just got to stay strong and and know that God will carry you through, you've been a true role model for us here in the mid -west and we would hate to lose you stay strong and know that Spokes N' Locs is praying for you brother and your family and friends 

One Love


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

From smith chassis works

Josh Jenkins commented on your status.

Josh wrote:
"That fucking sucks man. Jimmys a great dude so many fun times with jimmy hope he keeps his head up. We pray for him"


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes. positive outlook is half the battle.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 17 2010, 01:20 AM~18588735
> *cancer aint shit anymore
> you can beat it!
> *


we are hoping it is not cancerous. but the growth is on the spine which makes it hard to eliminate. I love Jimmy Like I love my brother we need to do something about this. I am looking into a place that specialise on this but he don't want to leave. this is serious and I don't want to loose him.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Jimmy i dont know you or never met you, but i jus wanna say the doc doesnt have the last say so ,so what im getting at is never loose sight on the holmie upstairs he is the allmighty and can see you through all this,just a freind you havent met yet,my prayers go out to you and your familia. Bivos64 BLVD KINGS c.c. Nor Cal


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i spoke with jimmy today... he says thanks for all the love.... they are going to try chemo..... radiation and surgery are out of the question... he also assured me he isnt giving up by any means..... just gonna be a rough time for him right now.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to Open my new car shop to laying in a bed not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 06:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


Wow man,you are a man with a lot of courage to come on here and let us know what is going on like that with all that you are going through. I never met you or talked to you but whenever I get down or worried about something, I will think of you Jimmy cause sincerely, I am very impressed with all the courage you are showing through this...An example for me and a shit load of other people I am sure. Still Jimmy, keep your head up man although it is easier said than done but know that my thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 06:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


Oh Damn bro don't say that  wow homie. I am speachless brother. Wow


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to Open my new car shop to laying in a bed not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> [/quote
> 
> Man o man I wish was something we could do to take the pain away I'm like nim im at a loss for word we will continue to pray for you Jimmy


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

your in my prayers bro


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

God Bless


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

jimmy im praying for you everyday iam very sad and cant believe this is happening to a great guy that is a pioneer of the game!!!!
I will be coming up to seeing you---
you are a true friend and a excellent bro
luv ya homie and keep fighting this tumor 

Mike


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 04:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


you are in my and my families prayers. you are one cool cat that i am glad i got to meet and get to know. keep your head up homie and stay strong.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well Jimmy starts chemotherapy in the am.Did physical therapy and is definitely lost all control on his left side


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18605204
> *Well Jimmy starts chemotherapy in the am.Did physical therapy and is definitely lost all control on his left side
> *


Let em know the ky boys are prayin for em and to hang in there


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

I am praying for your recovery and will be praying for your family and all your close frinds in the lowrider community .


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hang in there Jimmy the family and I have been thinking about you .


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im praying for you man i only met you once and your definetly a cool dude keep your head up man things will work out for the best


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Jimmy is in good spirits and loves u guys, he will keep u fools updated he said keepnridin and keep the dream alive  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i cant even imagine what you're going through man... i hope you're okay, and that you, nor anybody else in the world ever has to deal with something so bad... feel better homie, toronto 416 is behind u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i deal with cancer patients everyday . and it really hits home when its a fellow rider. i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got home from Saginaw it was defiently not the same without Jimmy there. Just get better cause shows suck without you.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 04:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


keep your head up jimmy i will be up to see you soon love you bro


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*hey bro.. remember this pic ,this is one of my spy pics from vegas a few years ago.
ALL I KNEW that you were the show and go guy....lol..... ........ we didnt really know each other but from lay it low we became lowrider brothers.....we share a bond...!!!!!!

as i write this it makes my eyes tear a bit...... but i know GOD IS WITH YOU ..... he has blessed you a big lowrider family that is there for you .....STAND TALL... AND LOOK TO THE SKY.. YOU ARE ONE OF GODS CHILDREN.........!!!!!!!

i can say i got you in the moment...didnt even know i was taking your pic..

you can say "dam bean got me in his spy collection.."  *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Now that beans started it let's post pics of jimmy's cars new and old ... I've lost all mine but I had one of 2 face at one of it's first shows


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Love all u homies. All procedures start today. I can honestly say I'm fucked up, scared, but mOst of all loved. I go into this shit backed by some of lowridings toughestmen. Thank my real riders for bring there, because of this I know I'm gonna make It. I maybe paralized and never 100% but I will regardless be there. Thanks for all the love and props . U guys t the shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Failure is not an option show and go will never give up an will rep to the fullest. The only thing that matters is my 11 year old , god, my family, the lowriding brotherhood, everything else is just a bonus. Real talk


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 20 2010, 04:17 AM~18609215
> *Failure is not an option show and go will never give up an will rep to the fullest. The only thing that matters is my 11 year old , god, my family, the lowriding brotherhood, everything else is just a bonus. Real talk
> *


real talk! hang in there my brother we praying for full recovery homie.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 20 2010, 07:17 AM~18609215
> *Failure is not an option show and go will never give up an will rep to the fullest. The only thing that matters is my 11 year old , god, my family, the lowriding brotherhood, everything else is just a bonus. Real talk
> *


That's what we like to hear ! Good luck this morning bro .. And what hospital you at


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 20 2010, 06:17 AM~18609215
> *Failure is not an option show and go will never give up an will rep to the fullest. The only thing that matters is my 11 year old , god, my family, the lowriding brotherhood, everything else is just a bonus. Real talk
> *


FAILURE IS NOT OF GOD..........!!!!!!!

We have never talked really but you are my lowrider brother.......!!!!

Building and cruising is something we think about everyday. !!!!!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

It's been a minute since I been in Michigan, I just remember the big mouth whiteboy kickin up dust in Southwest. Hang in there, stay positive homie.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

good luck today jim


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family! I'm honored to have been able to shake your hands a few years back in Vegas! Keep your head and spirits up...one love!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

You are in our prayers homie


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2010, 01:58 AM~18608834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:
I LOVE THAT WHITE BOY, AND HE KNOWS IT.......
I'LL BE SEEING U SOON BROTHA!
BEAN, WELL SAID BROTHA. :tears:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 20 2010, 04:17 AM~18609215
> *Failure is not an option show and go will never give up an will rep to the fullest. The only thing that matters is my 11 year old , god, my family, the lowriding brotherhood, everything else is just a bonus. Real talk
> *



I dont know you, but I am thinking of you brother! Keep that positive attitude!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

You are on our prayers homie


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Your in my prayers Jimmy.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 20 2010, 06:10 AM~18609203
> *Love all u homies. All procedures start today. I can honestly say I'm fucked up, scared, but mOst of all loved. I go into this shit backed by some of lowridings toughestmen. Thank my real riders for bring there, because of this I know I'm gonna make It. I maybe paralized and never 100% but I will regardless be there. Thanks for all the love and props . U guys t the shit
> *


Love you bro. you been there for me 100% I hope you can count on me to do the same Carnal. member this :biggrin: Tommy as well he is my brother to I love you guys I need to talk to POPS if some one can pm me his #


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Bin just hit the shop 313-371-9085, and don't trip they still together. Lmao remember one thing u messicans gotta stick together lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Sep 20 2010, 05:21 PM~18614522
> *:tears:
> I LOVE THAT WHITE BOY, AND HE KNOWS IT.......
> I'LL BE SEEING U SOON BROTHA!
> ...


Homie I ain't white just alittle confused lolol and topfan, we may not know each other but we all know who and why we r. Knowledge is power . One luv


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 21 2010, 03:50 AM~18619465
> *Bin just hit the shop 313-371-9085, and don't trip they still together. Lmao remember one thing u messicans gotta stick together lol
> *


:roflmao: thats one Vegas trip I will NEVER forget ....


Jimmy Nim Tommy remember this??? 
i wanna say its 2005 as well








Foster & Cicero


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 21 2010, 09:39 AM~18620333
> *:roflmao:  thats one Vegas trip I will NEVER forget ....
> Jimmy Nim Tommy remember this???
> i wanna say its 2005 as well
> ...


How can I forget, greet day in the chi, great year with all my REAL boys and got to find outvwhat true unity was about


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 21 2010, 02:04 PM~18621898
> *How can I forget, greet day in the chi, great year with all my REAL boys and got to find outvwhat true unity was about
> *


dood u may not forget but looks like they forgot you....YOUR NOT EVEN IN THE PIC :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

hey Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 21 2010, 12:04 PM~18621898
> *How can I forget, greet day in the chi, great year with all my REAL boys and got to find outvwhat true unity was about
> *


:thumbsup: 
im assuming its Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 21 2010, 07:39 AM~18620333
> *:roflmao:  thats one Vegas trip I will NEVER forget ....
> Jimmy Nim Tommy remember this???
> i wanna say its 2005 as well
> ...


damn you guys had xzhibit there? was he gonna pimp jimmys astrovan? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2010, 12:54 PM~18631624
> *damn you guys had xzhibit there? was he gonna pimp jimmys astrovan?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Jimmy, Just wanted to say that you and your Family our in our prayers... I wish things were better for you at this time, have FAITH in GOD.. Keep your head up and dont lose HOPE. you have a whole lotta people who hold you very close to the HEART. I know its hard to keep positive at time like this.. Dont let it get the best of you! Just know you are loved and needed.Keep on fighting... I wish we lived closer, but jsut know we are just a phone call away, any day anytime... If you ever just need to talk or laugh the lines are open. 

See you Soon!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Dam jimmy I know we really don't no each other but I have had the pleasure of seeing you for years shit talk have fun and show us Wat lowriding is about your in mine and my familys prayers one love 1sexytre


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

much love jimmy we go way back from when i just got in the lowrider lifestyle and my son looks up to you stay strong you are in our hearts and prayers and got mad love bro...


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 07:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


I stay off of here for a couple weeks and I see this :tears: :tears: JIMMY We been choppin it up on here for a few years and hung out a few times. You are TRULY One of the most genuinely genuine people I have ever met. Keep your eyes on the prize. You and your family are in my prayers each and every day. Much Love from the Ville to King of D-Town!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT
Any updates?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 23 2010, 03:49 PM~18643462
> *TTT
> Any updates?
> *


yes i just visited him yesturday--hes still doing good--the left leg may not be of any use to him anymore and the right leg they are trying to save with the chemo that they started him on and also the physical therapy-
Jimmy still has his great attitude and to add to his great attitude he got new fur shoes :0 :cheesy: j/p jimmy trying to lay some comic relief--ill be at the hospital next week to visit you :biggrin: 
oh but overall hes doing good and strong


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Sep 24 2010, 02:01 PM~18652404
> *yes i just visited him yesturday--hes still doing good--the left leg may not be of any use to him anymore and the right leg they are trying to save with the chemo that they started him on and also the physical therapy-
> Jimmy still has his great attitude and to add to his great attitude he got new fur shoes :0  :cheesy:  j/p jimmy trying to lay some comic relief--ill be at the hospital next week to visit you :biggrin:
> oh but overall hes doing good and strong
> *


:thumbsup: THATS MY BOY!


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

jimmy text when it's good to come back again i know you said today was bad but let me know when you are settled in and could use some company brother


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Well thank everyone for all the concerns, thoughts, and prayers. I just want everyone to know there is no way to make light of the matter. I am fucked up. I have no control below my waist right now but m. F . I'm tryin my ass off, ain't shot gonna stop me but I have full blown lung cancer and spinal cord cancer. So all u hatred can seriously suck my dick. I would love to thank all my homies coming to see me, texting, calling, etc. On of the greatest things was the visit from my main man gucci and. Goofy John from ky today. That was the shit homies. That trip was unecessary but I couldn't thank u guys enough. Today has been one of my shittiest days ever buy cuz of u guys I made it through, luv u guys


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

hey brother... we are comin to see you very soon.... need me to bring u some beer ..... seriously... we are comin real soon so u better be feelin good enough for company cause like it or not we aint takin no for an answer..... and dont make me call your wife either cause i will..... love you bro... keep fightin


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Jimmy! i just heard your havin a rough time homie, i didnt even know!  i missed our picnic for the first time ever this year cause i left for vaca 2 days before. I've been a bit out of the loop for awhile so i didnt even hear about it till today. Keep your head up, ole ratchet strap is prayin for you bro! Its funny how life makes you change directions sometimes. i dont get to the shows like i used to and miss it bad, but most of all its the people i miss. Your a true class act Jimmy and want you to know i'm pullin for you and your family. All of your Westside Lowrider Brothers have you in their prayers, ONE LUV.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Sep 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18654744
> *jimmy text when it's good to come back again i know you said today was bad but let me know when you are settled in and could use some company brother
> *


7343017532 hit me up bri ill roll with u


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I just dropped in on this topic again... been a couple of weeks since i checked it and i was hoping to see that it was better and you were out of the hospital bro... but it doesnt look that way. Hope the Dr.'s can turn this thing around for you! Its good to see you posting when you can, and thx to the other guys who are keeping us updated when you cant. Keep your head up bro.... youre a true legend in the game and still have lots to do, so you gotta get better, you have no choice!


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Damn bro, hey it's Shawn from KC, formerly of Majestics and Street Riders. I don't get on here anymore at all and did today, just cause I was bored at work. You have always been cool people to me and we have had some good time together. You are in my thoughts and prayers, beat this stuff homie, so we can have a drink together again...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think you will remember me I met you at 03 super show I was hopping Augie Gomez 61 we were double pump champs that year ...if I remember correct you won that day swell...I hope you beat this you're one of the ogs in the game ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 08:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


keep the spirit up jimbo


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 09:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 07:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 07:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


hang in there homie keep praying uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 08:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 10:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


I hope you get better jimmy


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 10:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep your spirit and fight up Bro and the rest of us will help u in your fight..You are strong and can beat this


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 10:47 AM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *



Keep them good spirits up bro


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT 
Keep your head up Jimmy


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

keep fighting jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

keep up ur head up bro we mexican have to stick together


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18685507
> *keep up ur head up bro we mexican have to stick together
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 26 2010, 02:47 PM~18663676
> *I want everyone to know how much I luv all u guys. I am truly truly fucked up and the people who have been can tell u it ain't a good look. Things r rough but just remember I am here u guys don't need to be. The last few days have been overwhelming and they got mr pushing and fighting for my life. I ain't given up and don't u fuckers give up on mr we got shit to do together. I know u guys all got mr back. Love u guys
> *


Keep the faith Jimmy,you can beat this.My wifes best friend had cancer and they told her she had less then 2 weeks to live .So all her family and friends came in and was saying their last good byes.And out of nowwhere the kimo started working and she made a full recovery.This was 4 years ago and shes still doing good.You can do this jimmy you just have to beleave you can.We are all with you brother.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2010, 11:18 AM~18602512
> *Good morning everyone, I am sittinig herel  in the hospital. I woke up thls morning and I am completely paralyized fr the waist down. The tumor Now is wrapped betweenmy spine and now in jmy lungs, just-last week I was running down the sidelines coaching my daughters soccerteam and trying to  Open my new car shop to laying in a bed  not being able to move cuz of the cancer. All l 'M sayin is make the most Of life, life can end at any time. I truly love my boys. I don't want to mention each one cuz there r so many. Pinky said best there r very speciall built bonds that can't be taken away, just built upon. I coUld be gone today, just let it be known I am a rider and who love all fellow riders. If things do go bad just everyone please know I have loved each minute. One luv ur boy
> *


Your gonna make it bro,and these two statements are so true,life is so short for all of us.The whole point of life is to enjoy every day we have,with the poeple we care about in our lifes.And i know you did that jimmy.keep your will up homie,i know you are a fighter.


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

don t know you homie but you need to pray and ask God to help you and for forgiveness. My prayers tonight will be with you. God be with you and your family.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Ok, well guys I know there are alot of people who r planning or planned on coming up. Well unfortunately they quarantined my room due to my white blood count being too low and my immune system low I can't have visitors, fresh fruit, vegetables, or flowers. My WBC count is suppose. To be between 4500-6000 and they r only at 1100. So they locked down my room. Thanks everyone for the prayers and support but as of right now I have to just handle this bullshit Shit. Today was suppose to be the grand opening of my new shop and I can't even move my fucking legs, so I just need to figure this shit out hope for the best


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18713794
> *Ok, well guys I know there are alot of people who r planning or planned on coming up. Well unfortunately they quarantined my room due to my white blood count being too low and my immune system low I can't have visitors, fresh fruit, vegetables, or flowers. My WBC count is suppose. To be between 4500-6000 and they r only at 1100. So they locked down my room. Thanks everyone for the prayers and support but as of right now I have to just handle this bullshit Shit. Today was suppose to be the grand opening of my new shop and I can't even move my fucking legs, so I just need to figure this shit out hope for the best
> *


Do it like you did any contest you've ever been in homie kick it's ass.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sup jimmy.....youll be back at it...keep the faith homie....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

damn just when things started lookin up for you.... now this bullshit... I am not good with words n shit homie... Just know that I love you, you are like a brother to me and kept it real from day one... I will be praying for you


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 2 2010, 12:53 PM~18718279
> *damn just when things started lookin up for you.... now this bullshit... I am not good with words n shit homie... Just know that I love you, you are like a brother to me and kept it real from day one... I will be praying for you
> *


X83
WELL SAID!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 2 2010, 11:53 AM~18718279
> *damn just when things started lookin up for you.... now this bullshit... I am not good with words n shit homie... Just know that I love you, you are like a brother to me and kept it real from day one... I will be praying for you
> *


x2

I AM SORRY TO HEAR THINGS TOOK A TURN FOR THE WORSE, KEEP THAT SPIRT FIGHTING AND THOUGHT ON THE GOOD TIMES. YOU ALWAYS BEEN STRAIGHT UP WITH ME AND BEEN NOTHING SHORT OF A GOOD FRIEND AND FOR THAT I AM THANKFUL I GOT A CHANCE TO KNOW YOU.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we talked for a good while today he seems in good spirts for someone in his position. keep on fighting homie


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

I talked to him too for a while yesterday and he seemed alright considering what he is going through.

Keep fighting bud we are all praying for you !


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Keep ur head up homies


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 5 2010, 01:43 PM~18741571
> *Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it
> *


Oh shit sorry I didn't know I was accidentally signed on under macros name. One luv jimmy


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 5 2010, 12:43 PM~18741571
> *Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it
> *


Goodluck with everything Bro and Damn right your gonna be ok :biggrin: just drink lots of budlight :biggrin: 

on a serious note Jimmy you are in our prayers and anything you need bro we might be in different states but we are a fone call away hit us up


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 5 2010, 01:43 PM~18741571
> *Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it
> *



Sending a prayer your way brother. Stay strong for you and for your family.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 5 2010, 12:43 PM~18741571
> *Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it
> *



No words can express my feelings for you man. Stay strong Jimmy.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2010, 03:34 PM~18741934
> *No words can express my feelings for you man.  Stay strong Jimmy.
> *


x2


pretty hard to put words to the situation.


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Your story hits home bro. My Mother was just diagnosed with cancer 3 weeks ago and is still in the hospital. Just remember, stay strong.... For yourself, your familia, and your friends. Ashamed to say it, I've never really been a man of religion but I have recently started praying. You, Jimmy, will be in my prayers alongside my Mom. I admire your courage and wish nothing but the best for you and your familia. 

Much respect homie 

----- Josh


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 5 2010, 11:43 AM~18741571
> *Ok everyone , just a little update. I just want everyone to know that I am paralyzed from the waist down. I have no movement in my lower body and due to the spreading of the cancer I will never gain movement again. Boys this is serious. All we can do is sit back and wait to see happens with the chemotherapy , and other measures and hope they have some tricks up their sleeves. I just want to thank everyone for all the prAyers, love, respect. Now please appreciate everyone coming to see me and sending me cards and things, but no need for all that, one day or another I will be ok, so everyone thanks for everything I really do appreciate it
> *


Keep your head up jimmy and dont forget you got 36 YEARS TO GO ATLEAST LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

x a million





> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2010, 03:34 PM~18741934
> *No words can express my feelings for you man.  Stay strong Jimmy.
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Keep them good spirits up Jimmy ... It's gonna be alright .. Ima keep prayin , and I'll keep john in check down here lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Keep your head up Jimmy! Were pulling for you.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Hang in there Jimmy I don't think God is done with you yet here on earth Big Homie our Prayers go out to you and your Family


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

In my prayers...Bro!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Man..I dunno what to say. I lived in metro Detroit my entire life. When I first started getting into lowriders I would fucking BEG my Dad to take me by your shop for a chance to see a ride locked up!! You were the only ones doing anything out there that I knew of and was always floored by the cars you turned out. Ive seen your rides cruising Woodward, in magazines, at shows man everything. Lowriding is a huge part of my life and it has been for the past 15 years and you and your shop have been an integral part of that and I wanted to say thank you. I wish you the best homie. Stay up man :yes:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

we are all going thru this with you jimmy your never alone bro


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2010, 07:34 PM~18741934
> *No words can express my feelings for you man.  Stay strong Jimmy.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i had a conversation with the assclown yesterday... he seems in really good spirits for what is going on... bein a little hard on himself but thats just jimmy...... he is back on the chemo this week so im sure it will drain everything in him..... sucks all this has to happen to a good person and a great friend/family....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18789517
> *i had a conversation with the assclown yesterday... he seems in really good spirits for what is going on... bein a little hard on himself but thats just jimmy...... he is back on the chemo this week so im sure it will drain everything in him..... sucks all this has to happen to a good person and a great friend/family....
> *


good to hear he is still being an assclown. that kind of attitude is good in this situation.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I will keep you and a speedy recovery in my prayers homie


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

We went to visit Jimmy two weeks ago and he was eating deep fried jalapenos and cheese burgers :wow: , and he was in a pretty good mood. Keep Strong homeboy!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well just got done with the second drug round of chemotherapy, things r really rough but for the most part I'm in decency spirits. U don't realize how much things mean until u don't have them till they t gone. I have lost all mobility in my lower body and well of course lost all my hair. All I can say is that it's a waiting game seeing what the big man has planned out for me. I love all u guys for all the prayers, support, and luv through this.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Oppps sorry typed on in macros name


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 16 2010, 04:57 PM~18828843
> *Well just got done with the second drug round of chemotherapy, things r really rough but for the most part I'm in decency spirits. U don't realize how much things mean until u don't have them till they t gone. I have lost all mobility in my lower body and well of course lost all my hair. All I can say is that it's a waiting game seeing what the big man has planned out for me. I love all u guys for all the prayers, support, and luv through this.
> *


I dont know you, but you are in my thoughts, honestly.

I wish you a full recovery and keep your spirits up.  

Abel


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Dont let this drag you down homie this is just a chapter in your life that will just make you a better stronger person in the end


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2010, 05:54 AM~18789545
> *good to hear he is still being an assclown. that kind of attitude is good in this situation.
> *



x2


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 16 2010, 07:10 PM~18829690
> *I dont know you, but you are in my thoughts, honestly.
> 
> I wish you a full recovery and keep your spirits up.
> ...


Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 06:35 AM~18849432
> *Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.
> *



Good to hear you are willing to fight this! You are an inspiration for those going through a similar situation....Stay strong !

Abel


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 09:35 AM~18849432
> *Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this.
> *


enemies???? you are too nice to have enemies.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 06:35 AM~18849432
> *Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.
> *


i Pray for the best Jimmy and i can see why you have such a great support team becouse you a real man that is always your self no matter what stay strong brotha p.s dont worry about the hair thing, some of us look great with out it hahahahaha


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 07:35 AM~18849432
> *Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.
> *


THATS THE SPIRIT JIMMY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 09:35 AM~18849432
> *Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Going up to harpos, it won't be the same without stopping by to bullshit at the shop.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey bro,sorry to hear whats been going on.it was pretty cool to meet and kick it with you a lil bit at the westside lowriders picnic couple of years ago.stay strong bro,i kinda know what you going through seeing a close relative go through the same thing few years ago being with them non-stop! i wrote a lil prayer for you big homie,remember think positive..

Lord Jesus, Who went about doing good and healing all, we ask You to bless Jimmy. Give him the strength in body, courage in spirit, and patience in pain. Let him recover his health, so that, its restored to his family,close friends and the lowrider community and everything else that he loved,and they WILL joyfully praise Your Name, and for You jimmy live and reign forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

You allready know jimmy how i fill,just stopping by to say whats up sucka,you still slacking around?you need to get back to work on that 59. :biggrin:  One luv bro keep fighting.Heres something to help you. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up jimmy .. Keep them high spirits up bro


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I'll never forget the first time I talked to you on the phone..........I was trying to sell you some Young Hogg videos and found out the "hard way" that you were not his biggest fan and weren't interested.

Eventually, through LIL you gave in and not only distributed his videos.............but became a important participant in the KING OF THE STREET TOUR FOR 2003 , by hosting a successful event in Detroit with TRUDAWG !!!!!!

Although I wish I could have met you in person.......this experience was by far the second best choice hands down !!!!!

Stay strong Compadre...........YOU ARE APPRECIATED !!!!

Respectfully- - Mustang Salli


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Stay strong brotha !


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hows it going jimmy stay strong bro


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks homies, just trying to deal with this bullshit. Pain is not undercontrol but hey I'm still here. All I can do is fight one day at a time. Be hopefully be well enough to go manage and delegate shit so I can get S&N open and running.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 24 2010, 09:12 PM~18896810
> *Thanks homies, just trying to deal with this bullshit. Pain is not undercontrol but hey I'm still here. All I can do is fight one day at a time. Be hopefully be well enough to go manage and delegate shit so I can get S&N open and running.
> *


hey Jimmy, your still in our prayers bro, sucks that your in so much pain, hopefully you get better soon so we can go back and hang out with you again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 19 2010, 06:35 AM~18849432
> *Thanks homie, don't know u either but I thank you and everyone else for their complete and total support. I got a surprise visit when I first got in the hospital from my main homie Jon from USO in Ky, I was completely in shock, I have people from 7 plus hours away just to spend a few hours with my goofy ass. Finally I had to ask people to stop cuz I'm to stupid to go anywhere, with the support team I have how would I have the balls to give up, I'm gonna fight til there is no more fight. One luvv to all my boys. Cuz of my friends, family, and shit even some enemies are the ones that r gonna help get through this. I have to much out here that I feel I need to accomplish.
> *


anything for my brothaa from another mother. tell your wife,daughter and mom i said hi will be up in december to see you again


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 19 2010, 10:57 AM~18849850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great perspective!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896810
> *Thanks homies, just trying to deal with this bullshit. Pain is not undercontrol but hey I'm still here. All I can do is fight one day at a time. Be hopefully be well enough to go manage and delegate shit so I can get S&N open and running.
> *



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope your feeling better bro. You are in our prayers from your hi desert brothers


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Jimmy is in our prayers. This will work out in the end. If we loose
this homie we loose one of the best in the lowrider industry.
U hold a spiecal place in alot of peoples hearts. And I hope u 
pull through for yourself and your fam. Get well soon. RNL Rob.


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm still prayin for you every day bro! keep fightin Jimmy you'll get through this. From your Westside Lowrider buddy Jeff R. AKA ratchet strap :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

how you feeling Jimmy???????


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

he seems to be feeling well with all the wise ass texts he has been sendin me.... his humor is still in full effect


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Dropping by to say wassup! We are all thinking of ya!


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope you are better!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEE REAL OG RYDER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:43 PM~18941029
> *I hope you are better!
> *


X83


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

i hope u are better jimmy!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18934535
> *he seems to be feeling well with all the wise ass texts he has been sendin me.... his humor is still in full effect
> *


  thanks


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

ur in my prays Bro jimmy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

get well soon jimmy ,,you still in my prayers


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

keep fighting jimmy, let us know how everything is goin when you can. were all prayin for ya bro


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Jimmy, just checkin in to see how things are going... 

Thinking of you and your FaMilY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

KEEP THE FAITH MY BROTHER!! KEEP THE FAITH.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 09:58 AM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *


REALLY SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY AND I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY, BUT ONLY THAT I HOPE YOU BEAT THIS..AGAIN YOU WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm speechless....Put a man on the moon and they cant fix ppl like my dad and this man....It makes me sick...I'm sorry for u Jimmy and only wish the best for u bro...Stay strong cause i know what u are goin thru i watched my Father go thru it and its not easy its tough on everyone..Especially the friends and family that want to help and they cant...Hang in there....


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 09:58 AM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *


Showandgo, I just read your post Im so sorry to hear about your condition. As you may know we lost our club founder to cancer in 2007. Since then everytime I hear of someone with this sickness it hits home. It takes alot to get online and talk about it. I just want you to know that we will pray for you. Stay strong and keep the faith.

Donny
Low Creations C.C


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 12:58 PM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *



We will contiue to pray bro , keep your head up jimmy


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep your head up Jimmy, you are in my prayers homie.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 9 2010, 04:33 AM~19023357
> *We will contiue to pray bro , keep your head up jimmy
> *



x2. Remember the first time meeting you at Southern Showdown in Louisville. Justin and I rolled up in his blue Mark VI and Jimmy comes up and yells "so who is Big Pimpin!!?!?!" :cheesy: Good times ever since...hope we can have some more.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Nov 8 2010, 09:55 PM~19020407
> *I'm speechless....Put a man on the moon and they cant fix ppl like my dad and this man....It makes me sick...I'm sorry for u Jimmy and only wish the best for u bro...Stay strong cause i know what u are goin thru i watched my Father go thru it and its not easy its tough on everyone..Especially the friends and family that want to help and they cant...Hang in there....
> *


ive wondered that a million times bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i remeber the first time goin to detroit to his show... he goes " dont get scared" and pulls out his pistol and points it at his homie..... jimmy is to ugly to go anywhere... love you bro.....





> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 12:24 PM~19024553
> *x2.  Remember the first time meeting you at Southern Showdown in Louisville.  Justin and I rolled up in his blue Mark VI and Jimmy comes up and yells "so who is Big Pimpin!!?!?!"  :cheesy:  Good times ever since...hope we can have some more.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 10:58 AM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *


T CELL therapy 


you need to get your ass to houston i dunno if nim sent you that link i showed him 


but that guy had melanoma if got in his blood stream and spread quick he's at a hospital in houston where they are doing some kind of T cell treatment they extract the cells send them off duplicate them get them back and put them back in and supposedly they literally destroy the cancer cells 

http://howsbrian.com/Home_Page.php

this is the info he posted on his treatment

I will be starting my fight at MD Anderson Cancer Center in Houston, TX under the care of Dr. Jade Homsi. MDA is widely regarded as the absolute best cancer treatment center in the country. They have many treatment options available and have exclusive access to many cutting-edge clinical trials. The fact is there is no cure for my disease but we are hoping to find treatment that will allow me to live a normal, healthy life.

My next appointment is November 8. I will be meeting with a surgeon to discuss a clinical trial called "TIL". This trial extracts cancer-fighting t-cells from my body, ships them to the lab, multiplies the cells, then pushes them back into my body to overwhelm the melanoma. This treatment is effective for about 50% of those who've tried it. The challenge is actually getting the cells to grow outside of the body. We'll extract the cells on November 10 and then wait 4-6 weeks for them to develop.




its worth looking into someone call him and give him this info!


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Im Praying for you Jimmy


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sorry to hear that jimmy just keep fighting it bro


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

JIMMY STAY STRONG HOMIE, KEEP FAITH.. U GOT THIS... POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND GIVE IT ALL YOU GOT...PRAYER, FAMILY, FRIENDS.. STAY POSITIVE.. IT HAS TO GET BAD BEFORE IT GETS BETTER..U WILL GET BETTER..


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Keep ur head up jimmy we prayering for u


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 10:58 AM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *


You are always in our prayers bro


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 8 2010, 10:58 AM~19015450
> *Well thanks to everyone for their prayers and wishes on my situation, tue last 2 months have been very rough and hard on myself, friends and family. Unfortunately I got the test results back and not only did the results not come back with improvement they have gotten WORSE. The treatments have done nothing and the cancer has now gotten into the lungs and has grown off the spinal cord. So I have to go admit myself again to try a different radiation and chemo treatment, unfortunately time is the most important thing and time is running short. Just toilet everyone know I don't need anyone coming up to visit cuz I'm just going to be sleeping amd shot like that. All I ask from u guys is please keep up the prayers amd hope for the best. I love u all. One luv jimmy
> *



Stay up homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Jimmy sorry to hear the latest but keep fighting and i'll keep praying for you and your family.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Thanks homies we start a new radiation attack tonight for 30 sessions then a new chemo regamin after that. So hopefully that means they r atleast giving mr a couple more months lololol


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Praying for you everyday man, keep fighting


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

im glad you still have a sense of humor you dick bag....... its been a lil hectic around here bro.... i will test you later bitch... much love homie... oh yea did the shirt fit


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2010, 08:57 AM~19071554
> *Thanks homies we start a new radiation attack tonight for 30 sessions then a new chemo regamin after that. So hopefully that means they r atleast giving mr a couple more months lololol
> *


praying for you homie.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt for that scum bag jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2010, 09:57 AM~19071554
> *Thanks homies we start a new radiation attack tonight for 30 sessions then a new chemo regamin after that. So hopefully that means they r atleast giving mr a couple more months lololol
> *


keep up the good spirits brother


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2010, 11:34 PM~19098780
> *keep up the good spirits brother
> *


x2 ...


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2010, 08:57 AM~19071554
> *Thanks homies we start a new radiation attack tonight for 30 sessions then a new chemo regamin after that. So hopefully that means they r atleast giving mr a couple more months lololol
> *


Cool ass brother here. Stay strong Jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

keep ur head up jimmy we got u in our prayers


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 19 2010, 12:04 AM~19106298
> *keep ur head up jimmy we got u in our prayers
> *


X- twice


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What's good home boys? Well got done with the first week of radiation. Just am in a ton of pain amd ran the fuck down, if it wasn't for the pain and being paralized I would be Ok. The spirits r good and with the support we should be ok, I want to Say thanks to everyone for their prayers and support


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 19 2010, 03:06 PM~19111435
> *What's good home boys? Well got done with the first week of radiation. Just am in a ton of pain amd ran the fuck down, if it wasn't for the pain and being paralized I would be Ok. The spirits r good and with the support we should be ok, I want to Say thanks to everyone for their prayers and support
> *


You are an inspiration to me brother. hang in there bro.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Checking in here almost every day for ya. Keep on pressing!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 19 2010, 02:14 PM~19112015
> *You are an inspiration to me brother. hang in there bro.
> *


Nim I won't stop pushing until GOD said it's time to go. I still got shit to do down here


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

keep fighting bro your in my prayers


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Jimmy! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19112247
> *Nim I won't stop pushing until GOD said it's time to go. I still got shit to do down here
> *


now thats how MEXICANS talk :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

That's right know we have to stick together,lololololol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133333
> *That's right know we have to stick together,lololololol
> *


:thumbsup:
How else are we gonna be able to cross the border! we need to hold each others hands :biggrin: 

LIKE THIS 








:roflmao: 

Bullshit aside hope ur feeling a little better Jimmy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 19 2010, 04:43 PM~19112247
> *Nim I won't stop pushing until GOD said it's time to go. I still got shit to do down here
> *


I LOVE YOU BROTHER. SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 22 2010, 10:06 AM~19131305
> *now thats how MEXICANS talk  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I THOUGHT YOU KNEW I AM GUATEMALEN NEIGHBOR = ) LOL the FB smile


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2010, 03:05 AM~19140566
> *LOL I THOUGHT YOU KNEW I AM GUATEMALEN NEIGHBOR = ) LOL the FB smile
> *


lol i KNEW you were Guatemalan but Jimmy is Mexican HE MIGHT LOOK WHITE but hes mexican LOL (Las Vegas 2005)


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 19 2010, 02:06 PM~19111435
> *What's good home boys? Well got done with the first week of radiation. Just am in a ton of pain amd ran the fuck down, if it wasn't for the pain and being paralized I would be Ok. The spirits r good and with the support we should be ok, I want to Say thanks to everyone for their prayers and support
> *


_Keep your head up homie....may the good lord bless you and help you pull through this...... prayers are with you and your familia homie best believe that....from your fellow lowrider fam' SolitoS C.C._


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:55 PM~19133333
> *That's right know we have to stick together,lololololol
> *


Whats good big homie! Hope all is getting better home boy!
Happy Turkey day to you and your family!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Nov 24 2010, 11:12 PM~19157958
> *Keep your head up homie....may the good lord bless you and help you pull through this...... prayers are with you and your familia homie best believe that....from your fellow lowrider fam' SolitoS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



thats an awesome picture


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 05:53 PM~19164378
> *thats an awesome picture
> *



Its an "air" arm wrestle!!!! :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hope your feeling comfortable today bro. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

man Jimmy I have not been on here in a while, man i saw your last post, i dont wanna even go back and look to see whats wrong and what your going thru what you said pretty much tells me where you are today, and all i can say is you know you got my prayers. me and you go way back even before i was individuals and you were majestics, Detroit was like my second home before i moved to atl, i used to come up there for all the shows back in the day. You stay strong and fight this thing, already lost one real ridah up there in the D R.I.P Nate, but we not going to lose anotha one, we got your back homie, one luv. Darin.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Nov 24 2010, 11:12 PM~19157958
> *Keep your head up homie....may the good lord bless you and help you pull through this...... prayers are with you and your familia homie best believe that....from your fellow lowrider fam' SolitoS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy's Always Smiling :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 1 2010, 11:11 AM~19208842
> *Jimmy's Always Smiling  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yup he always is. and if he getts mad he will say something funny and smile again LOL pinche Jimmy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Nov 30 2010, 03:28 PM~19201572
> *man Jimmy I have not been on here in a while, man i saw your last post, i dont wanna even go back and look to see whats wrong and what your going thru what you said pretty much tells me where you are today, and all i can say is you know you got my prayers. me and you go way back even before i was individuals and you were majestics, Detroit was like my second home before i moved to atl, i used to come up there for all the shows back in the day. You stay strong and fight this thing, already lost one real ridah up there in the D R.I.P Nate, but we not going to lose anotha one, we got your back homie, one luv. Darin.
> *


How you been D? Hope all is well out there brother.


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

WHAT UP JIMMY OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HIT ME UP SOMETIME BROTHER MUCH LUV AND RESPECT


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Damn DON'T GIVE UP JIMMY EVERYONE IS PRYAING AND HOPING FOR THE BEST!!! Get well soon!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Dec 3 2010, 01:06 PM~19229313
> *Damn DON'T GIVE UP JIMMY EVERYONE IS PRYAING AND HOPING FOR THE BEST!!! Get well soon!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 3 2010, 09:41 AM~19227476
> *yup he always is. and if he getts mad he will say something funny and smile again LOL pinche Jimmy
> *


:roflmao:
thats soo true lol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

hope everything is going well for you jimmy


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt for jimmy


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT for the originator of DETROIT lowriding


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

any updates? I will tryto call again.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i talked with him the other day. said he has 2 weeks to see if the treatment is doin anything at all... and to top it all off he also told me his pop had another heart attack..... i havent heard anything since.... i will try to text him again and keep yall homies posted....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Man o man tell em we are thinkin about em


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the update.....always checking in here hoping for some good news.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2010, 09:25 AM~19374432
> *Thanks for the update.....always checking in here hoping for some good news.
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

x3


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2010, 10:25 AM~19374432
> *Thanks for the update.....always checking in here hoping for some good news.
> *


_X4_


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:39 PM~19368781
> *i talked with him the other day. said he has 2 weeks to see if the treatment is doin anything at all... and to top it all off he also told me his pop had another heart attack..... i havent heard anything since.... i will try to text him again and keep yall homies posted....
> *


dam !!!!! hope your feeling a little better Jimmy, and hope Pops is ok


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2010, 10:25 AM~19374432
> *Thanks for the update.....always checking in here hoping for some good news.
> *


x5


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Thinking and Praying for you Jimmy.. Hope to hear some good news


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Dec 22 2010, 11:35 PM~19399587
> *Thinking and Praying for you Jimmy.. Hope to hear some good news
> *


x2


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

one love Jimmy,we will continue to pray and keep the faith!


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

jimmy, i hope your doin ok. havent seen a post from you in awhile. i'm still prayin for you bro, hang in there and update us all when you can. feel better bro


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT!

hope you doing a lil better Jimmy!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

jimmy text me late christmas night and told me that he doesnt really have any new news... he is playing the waiting game right now to see if the radiation and chemo have done any good this time around.... i have him in our hearts and prayers and he knows all his homies do... he tells me all the time.... jus thought id stop in and tell u homies what he said..... much love.... fred


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

How is Pops doing?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 27 2010, 04:11 PM~19432142
> *How is Pops doing?
> *


He's doing pretty good... He's been home for almost 2 weeks I think... Been goin down to the shop, but not doing too much work...

I spoke to Jimmy Christmas day and he said he was having a good day as far as his throat was concerned... From what I understand, the radiation somehow really irritates your throat and it makes it VERY difficuly to swallow and eat, so it's been a struggle...

The LAST time he had cancer and had radiation it took about 2 weeks for his throat to get better, so I have my fingers crossed this will be the same thing...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for the update


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 27 2010, 03:14 PM~19432168
> *He's doing pretty good...  He's been home for almost 2 weeks I think...  Been goin down to the shop, but not doing too much work...
> 
> I spoke to Jimmy Christmas day and he said he was having a good day as far as his throat was concerned...  From what I understand, the radiation somehow really irritates your throat and it makes it VERY difficuly to swallow and eat, so it's been a struggle...
> ...


jimmy jimmy


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 27 2010, 02:14 PM~19432168
> *He's doing pretty good...  He's been home for almost 2 weeks I think...  Been goin down to the shop, but not doing too much work...
> 
> I spoke to Jimmy Christmas day and he said he was having a good day as far as his throat was concerned...  From what I understand, the radiation somehow really irritates your throat and it makes it VERY difficuly to swallow and eat, so it's been a struggle...
> ...



good to hear hes having gooddays...


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 AM~19456497
> *good to hear hes having gooddays...
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19498714
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 AM~19456497
> *good to hear hes having gooddays...
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Any Updates?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jan 8 2011, 01:53 AM~19537382
> *Any Updates?
> *


I spoke with him for a while yesterday and this is where it's at...

He's finished this round of radiation a few weeks ago and he's just now getting over the side effects of that.

I don't THINK he's on as many pain meds now, so his heads more together (not that that's saying too much for Jimmy  )

Next stop is the hospital for Bone Scan, MRI and CT Scan...

Jimmy really appreciates everyones good wishes and prayers and he can definitely use some more... It would be great news if it comes back that his tumor(s) have stopped growing...


----------



## DAMAGE CHICAGO (Dec 14, 2010)

My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

Next time you see him tell him I said what's up and we thinkin of him ok.


> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19575230
> *I spoke with him for a while yesterday and this is where it's at...
> 
> He's finished this round of radiation a few weeks ago and he's just now getting over the side effects of that.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19575230
> *I spoke with him for a while yesterday and this is where it's at...
> 
> He's finished this round of radiation a few weeks ago and he's just now getting over the side effects of that.
> ...


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks for the UPDATE, we always have him in our prayers...he is a strong man..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Keep it up Jimmy !


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 14 2011, 01:22 AM~19593612
> *Keep it up Jimmy !
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Jan 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19575230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 14 2011, 12:22 AM~19593612
> *Keep it up Jimmy !
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

any news? still prayin...


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Any word?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jan 28 2011, 09:26 PM~19725326
> *any news? still prayin...
> *


X infinity


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I talked to marc yesterday and he said Jimmy is back in the hospital, the tumors are spreading from what he said. They were doing radiation and chemo on his neck yesterday is the latest update I got.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2011, 05:56 AM~19775387
> *I talked to marc yesterday and he said Jimmy is back in the hospital, the tumors are spreading from what he said. They were doing radiation and chemo on his neck yesterday is the latest  update I got.
> *


  Fuck. 

Everytime I log on this is the first fucking topic I come to. I hope theres some real good news coming soon


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2011, 06:56 AM~19775387
> *I talked to marc yesterday and he said Jimmy is back in the hospital, the tumors are spreading from what he said. They were doing radiation and chemo on his neck yesterday is the latest  update I got.
> *


damn.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 AM~19775836
> *damn.
> *


x2


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn I hate coming in here and hearing bad news. Get better Jimmy we're all pulling for ya.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

= ( damn


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Chingado..... _


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19805372
> *Damn I hate coming in here and hearing bad news. Get better Jimmy we're all pulling for ya.
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Whats up bro. Your in prayer


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 12 2011, 04:10 PM~19852920
> *JIMMY....The original hop stick!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2011, 02:23 PM~19819473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Got u in our prayers homie hang in there bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2011, 03:23 PM~19819473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope you are doing better Jimmy!!!!!! 
you are still in our prayers homie stay up!


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 15 2011, 03:13 PM~19876300
> *Hope you are doing better Jimmy!!!!!!
> you are still in our prayers homie stay up!
> 
> *


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:wave: what up homie,hope your doin better since last time we talked...you play the shit out of those cards doggy!!! :thumbsup: hang in there homie..


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Talked to Tommy at Show & GO last Friday and he said there's no change.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i spoke with jimmy yesterday via text and it really brought tears to my eyes Jimmy has been one tough dude and fought as hard as anyone possibly could have he said he has fluid around his lungs and the tumors were out of control and climbing. Jimmy has a great group of close friends around him and a great wife and daughter who he said have been really supportive. I can not imagine what hes feeling right now knowing he has so much to do and see still, having 2 young kids of my own makes what he was telling me yesterday make so much sense. Your a good dude Jimmy and I wish you all the best and know your little girl is proud of you for fighting this hard to be with her. God Speed :angel:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 11:25 AM~19958190
> *i spoke with jimmy yesterday via text and it really brought tears to my eyes Jimmy has been one tough dude and fought as hard as anyone possibly could have he said he has fluid around his lungs and the tumors were out of control and climbing. Jimmy has a great group of close friends around him and a great wife and daughter who he said have been really supportive. I can not imagine what hes feeling right now knowing he has so much to do and see still, having 2 young kids of my own makes what he was telling me yesterday make so much sense. Your a good dude Jimmy and I wish you all the best and know your little girl is proud of you for fighting this hard to be with her. God Speed  :angel:
> *


  :angel: :angel:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 10:25 AM~19958190
> *i spoke with jimmy yesterday via text and it really brought tears to my eyes Jimmy has been one tough dude and fought as hard as anyone possibly could have he said he has fluid around his lungs and the tumors were out of control and climbing. Jimmy has a great group of close friends around him and a great wife and daughter who he said have been really supportive. I can not imagine what hes feeling right now knowing he has so much to do and see still, having 2 young kids of my own makes what he was telling me yesterday make so much sense. Your a good dude Jimmy and I wish you all the best and know your little girl is proud of you for fighting this hard to be with her. God Speed  :angel:
> *


Man.... makes you just step back and look at stuff...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

jason j and jason b both know how it is we all have baby girls and man jimmys one tough dude man cuz i have no idea how i would have handled this.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 25 2011, 11:33 AM~19958249
> *Man.... makes you just step back and look at stuff...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 10:25 AM~19958190
> *i spoke with jimmy yesterday via text and it really brought tears to my eyes Jimmy has been one tough dude and fought as hard as anyone possibly could have he said he has fluid around his lungs and the tumors were out of control and climbing. Jimmy has a great group of close friends around him and a great wife and daughter who he said have been really supportive. I can not imagine what hes feeling right now knowing he has so much to do and see still, having 2 young kids of my own makes what he was telling me yesterday make so much sense. Your a good dude Jimmy and I wish you all the best and know your little girl is proud of you for fighting this hard to be with her. God Speed  :angel:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for Jimmy! :werd:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2011, 04:36 PM~19958266
> *jason j and jason b both know how it is we all have baby girls and man jimmys one tough dude man cuz i have no idea how i would have handled this.
> *


I have 2 myself and i can't even think about what it would fill like.Jimmy you have inspired alot of us with your strengh and will facing what you are facing.stay positive and keep doing what you have been doing ,fighting brother.one luv from your brother.


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Still In our Prayers... Keep faith and keep being strong...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Still in my prayers may god be with you .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 25 2011, 12:33 PM~19958249
> *Man.... makes you just step back and look at stuff...
> *


it really does, makes you realize what's really important in life. Jimmy stay strong and keep fighting.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

CONTINUALLY....................thinking and praying for you Jimmy !!!!


Respectfully-MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Keep fighting Big Homie My prayers are with you and your loving Family :angel:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Still praying for you and the family. Hang in there.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Stay strong Jimmy......praying for you and the fam homie*_ :happysad:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 11:58 AM~20021061
> *Still praying for you and the family. Hang in there.
> *


x2 bro keep your head up


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

get well bro.

here is some classic footage


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope all is well I tried calling but no answer. any updates?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 10 2011, 03:19 PM~20059510
> *hope all is well  I tried calling but no answer. any updates?
> *


hes funny like that, i dont get answers either.  
i have to get my updates from marC


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hang in there Brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 18 2011, 05:36 PM~20123508
> *Hang in there Brother
> *


x10000000


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

JUST WAS THINKIN ABOUT THE HOMIE :happysad: THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE STILL WIT YOU JIMMY


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Any updates? 

Thoughts and prayers for you and the familia are still with you guys homie*


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 9 2011, 02:04 PM~20050710
> *get well bro.
> 
> here is some classic footage
> ...


wow thats a classic video, thats me in the 64, first time I met jimmy, I think I was the only one that got paid for winning, cause i came from chicago. r.i.p Nate from ruff dogs the one who put on the show. Also this show was the last show rubuen and david from reds attendend, they were on the run at that time, but i dont think any one knew at the time.
Get well Jimmy, stay strong.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 29 2011, 05:00 PM~20211088
> *wow thats a classic video, thats me in the 64, first time I met jimmy, I think I was the only one that got paid for winning, cause i came from chicago. r.i.p Nate from ruff dogs the one who put on the show. Also this show was the last show rubuen and david from reds attendend, they were on the run at that time, but i dont think any one knew at the time.
> Get well Jimmy, stay strong.
> *


Shit no we didn't know. They came to TRUCKRAZY to werk on "black widow". They didn't talk or say shit to anyone....a few weeks later we seen them fools on Americas most wanted


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I just wanted to give everyone a little update....

Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing. They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis. He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.

I got a call from his dad yesterday and he told me that it's not looking very good right now and they have some decisions to make.

Since October Jimmy has basically been "Jimmy" trapped in someone elses body. I've seen him fight this as hard as anyone could be expected to and I don't know if it were me, if I could fight as hard as he has. Not only has he fought and taken all the treatment he could, but his wife and family have been absolutely amazing also...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Still in our prayers Jimmy! hope he gets better


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:47 AM~20216855
> *I just wanted to give everyone a little update....
> 
> Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing.  They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis.  He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.
> ...


DAMN
:tears: :tears: :angel: I WILL CONTINUE TO PRAY FOR JIMMY AND IS FAMILY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GODS WITH YOU BIG DOG, EVERYBODY KEEP STRONG


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 30 2011, 08:47 AM~20216855
> *I just wanted to give everyone a little update....
> 
> Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing.  They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis.  He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.
> ...


 :tears: He is a fighter. I love that Guy please keep me up to date.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:47 AM~20216855
> *I just wanted to give everyone a little update....
> 
> Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing.  They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis.  He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.
> ...



dammmm  .. have faith its in gods hands...keep strong jimmy ..


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

:tears: Damn


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 AM~20217068
> *:tears:  Damn
> *


_*X2*_ :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Keep strong homie we got u and ur family in our prayers


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i cant tell a lie i damn near cried when i read the text jimmys wife sent me yesterday.... i seriously dont think i could fight as hard as jimmy has...... my thoughts and prayers are with him everyday..... bad shit always happens to the wrong people...


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

you and your fam are always in my prayers jimmy, hang in there bro.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:36 PM~20230715
> *i cant tell a lie i damn near cried when i read the text jimmys wife sent me yesterday.... i seriously dont think i could fight as hard as jimmy has...... my thoughts and prayers are with him everyday..... bad shit always happens to the wrong people...
> *


 :werd: :yessad:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Still thinkin about that blue and white 64 he built smh I say we at least see if we can go see him?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

We all need to be on bended knees praying for my Brother and his fam.... only God Knows what will happen and he knows what he is doing.  I am in shock and have nothing els to say..


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't know Jimmy personally but I keep reading nothing but good comments about him. It sounds like ur a good guy jimmy,stay strong homie god got ur back ... It has to get worst b4 it gets better.. I will keep u n ur family n my prayers homie god bless u n ur family....me n the Hermanos c.c


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

well said nim well said... im still numb to all of this.... it really sucks





> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2011, 11:06 PM~20239473
> *We all need to be on bended knees praying for my Brother and his fam.... only God Knows what will happen and he knows what he is doing.   I am in shock and have nothing els to say..
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: praying faith he will get better


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2011, 09:06 PM~20239473
> *We all need to be on bended knees praying for my Brother and his fam.... only God Knows what will happen and he knows what he is doing.   I am in shock and have nothing els to say..
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Thinking about you and praying for you everyday brother.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

TtT, stay strong Jimmy!


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

does anybody have any pictures of jimmy on the switch or anything like that you care to post...... its a sad thing to see such a great friend and person to have to go through what he is ..... jimmy is one of the strongest people i know and i am proud to call him my friend.....


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought by now Jimmy would be out shopping for a new pair of sandals to go hop a car in :biggrin: He is one hell of a guy and i am praying you Jimmy.

Sometime we dont know what direction we are going... but nows the time to follow God and let him lead the way... You are heavily in our prayers...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 30 2011, 09:47 AM~20216855
> *I just wanted to give everyone a little update....
> 
> Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing.  They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis.  He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.
> ...


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

cant wait for may when the roll'n video come out from out toledo show it should have jimmy on there hittin the switch i think it was about one of the last shows he attended last summer we all had a blast


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 30 2011, 08:47 AM~20216855
> *I just wanted to give everyone a little update....
> 
> Jimmy went into the hospital again a little over 2 weeks ago because he was having a difficult time breathing.  They had to intubate him because he had too much carbon dioxide which was causing something called acidosis.  He's been on a ventilator since then and has been highly sedated to keep him as comfortable as possible.
> ...


Damn...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Apr 5 2011, 10:31 AM~20263751
> *cant wait for may when the roll'n video come out from out toledo show it should have jimmy on there hittin the switch i think it was about one of the last shows he attended last summer we all had a blast
> *


 :werd: 

I was watching the one from like 3 years ago in Chicago with Wooch on Sunday... He was crackin us up...

I'm glad I got to know him so well, but it just didn't seem like enough time... So many things we wanted to do...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i will never forget the first time i met jimmy.... that fool was like "dont be alarmed thats my homie" as he points his pistol at him...... i was like damn we bout to get shot up in detroit...... 





> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Apr 5 2011, 02:41 PM~20265110
> *:werd:
> 
> I was watching the one from like 3 years ago in Chicago with Wooch on Sunday...  He was crackin us up...
> ...


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice vid


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Just heard that Jimmy passed away today. RIP homie.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Rest in peace Jimmy , I know you and that smile will be shining down , you and your family are in our prayers bro


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP Jimmy


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2011, 01:35 PM~20274381
> *Just heard that Jimmy passed away today. RIP homie.
> *


I just got word.... i think we all knew this day was coming, but it still sucks. I feel so bad because i know he had kids and cant imagine what they must be going through to watch their daddy go through all this and have leave them.... but im sure they know he fought as hard as he could to stay here with them as long as he could. We just lost a good dude. R.I.P. Im not very religious, but ill pray for Jimmy's family. :angel:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

R.I.P. going to miss you homie. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I just want to say ride in peace homie. I have known jimmy for along time now and am very sad to hear he lost the battle with cancer. As you all know Jimmy has definately left his mark in the lowrider scene and will NEVER be forgotten. Lets remember the so many good times we all had with him and his crew over the years. From all of us here at CCE, we miss you Jimmy.....ride in peace :tears: :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Rest In Peace Jimmy.....never be forgottend big dog!*_


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

RIP Jimmy


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

R.I.P Jimmy! you will never be forgotten big homie! from Los Neigh and bors :angel: 

any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Very sad to hear. Rest in Peace Jimmy. My prayers go out to the family. Sorry for your loss. I am on my way to burry my Grandmother from the same cause so I know what your feeling


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am lost for words. he was a brother to me. him,Pops and Tommy always treated me like family never said no to me. rest in heavenly peace brother you will always be in my memories always remebering the good times homie.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

R.I,P jimmy u will never be forgotten homie


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Man damn I hate to see him leave like this he has been in my prayers this whole time an to think we were talkin at our picnic last year about this years picnic...mabe I just didn't expect it to happen now idk....r.I.p jimmy I will always have your last hop to remember you by....anyone else want to see it go on my youtube channel I got it on my dvd as well


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

a true lowriding legend and forsure in the midwest will be greatly missed my son looked up 2 jimmy it wont be the same without him out here 

R.I.P. HOMIE :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Jimmy will be missed RIP . Sorry but there is a huge hole left in the lowrider world 
by this man passing. He was a great guy and good friend for many years. RIP


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Pop's and Jimmy took me in and helped me out with a job when there was none, this really sucks. Praying for his family now, RIP James you will be missed!


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Rip homie you will be missed


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

This is very sad news, Jimmy was one of the coolest dudes I know, Im going to miss him for sure. R.I.P my brother.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Rip jimmy you will be missed your in a better place now not suffering no more pain my thoughts and prayers are with your family my friend rip gone but never forgotten


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

RIP JIMMY. you will never be forgotten. You will forever be in our hearts. I send my prayers to your family. We will miss you...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2011, 03:42 PM~20274423
> *I just got word.... i think we all knew this day was coming, but it still sucks. I feel so bad because i know he had kids and cant imagine what they must be going through to watch their daddy go through all this and have leave them.... but im sure they know he fought as hard as he could to stay here with them as long as he could. We just lost a good dude. R.I.P. Im not very religious, but ill pray for Jimmy's family.  :angel:
> *


x2


R.I.P. Jimmy. Definitely one of the nicest guys out there.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Sad Sad Day.. We lost a big contributor to the Midwest lowrider scene. My prayers go out to his family and friends May you rest in peace homie :angel: :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A SAD DAY REST IN PEACE JIMMY


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2011, 02:42 PM~20274423
> *I just got word.... i think we all knew this day was coming, but it still sucks. I feel so bad because i know he had kids and cant imagine what they must be going through to watch their daddy go through all this and have leave them.... but im sure they know he fought as hard as he could to stay here with them as long as he could. We just lost a good dude. R.I.P. Im not very religious, but ill pray for Jimmy's family.  :angel:
> *


x2 good word homie may Jimmy R.I.P


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN rip jimmy, you with GOD now


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rip :angel:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

A legend that will truly be missed..RIP


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

R.I.P Man I'm gonna miss seeing Jimmy at our picnic. Let us now pray for his family.

Any info on the arrangements would be appreciated. :tears:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

jimmy fought the good fight man he never gave up. He will be missed and I hope his 59 gets finished in his honor and is given to his daughter to help his dreams and vision live on. RIP Jimmy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

GOD BLESS JIMMY RIDE OUT TO THE HEAVENS AND KEEP AN EYE FOR US DOWN HERE. MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

So sad to hear this. Rest in peace brother jimmy.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

X412
thoughts & pprayers for his family & friends from all the riders in PITTSBURGH


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn. RIP, only ran into him a few times in MI, but always followed his posts on LIL, real down to earth dude.


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

RIP BIG HOMIE, .....Gone but not forgotten.......True MICHIGAN Rider 4 LIFE!!!!

GOD BLESS, your soul & your family!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I'm at a loss for words. RIP Brother we will all miss you.


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn....... just damn........ RIP Jimmy.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

So sad to hear about Jimmy's passing! Good Person to have of met! My most sincere condolences to his family! R.I.P. !


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i am lost for words...... seems like yesterday we was choppin it up on the phone and at a picnic.... i truely had much respect for jimmy..... i will miss the messed up texts and phone calls..... R.I.P JIMMY you will be truely missed...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

R.I.P JIMMY :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:tears: I AM LOST FOR WORDS.......




























LIKE A HOMIE SAID, I GUESS WE SHOULDVE ALL BEEN PREPARED FOR A DAY LIKE THIS TO COME, BUT I WAS WAS NVR PREPARED FOR IT TO TAKE JIMMY.
I GUESS U CAN NVR BE PREPARED FOR IT TO TAKE A BROTHER. MY PRAYERS,LOVE AND WARM CONDELONCES GO OUT TO THE FAM, AS THEY GO THRU THESE HARD TIMES. ONE LUV JIMBO...... FROM UR BROTHER CISCO- STYLISTICS FLA. :angel:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 6 2011, 01:31 PM~20274740
> *x2
> R.I.P. Jimmy. Definitely one of the nicest guys out there.
> *



x2 ... RIDE IN PEACE JIMMY ... MUCH LUV...

:angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my condolences to jimmy's family.R.I.P :angel:


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

:angel: RIP jimmy ride in peace


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

RIP :angel:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

RIP


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P. Jimmy, you'll be missed !


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

REST IN PEACE BROTHER!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

RIP Jimmy  :angel:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

I JUST SPOKE WITH Roll'n video's he shot some video of jimmy at our show here in toledo last summer and said he plans on doing something special for it when the video comes out said end of may early june volume 21.. it was the last shows he attended and was hitting the switch


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

RIP Jimmy. You made a lot of us laugh over the years bro. He will be truely missed in the Midwest.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Rip Jimmy :angel:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

R.I.P. Jimmy :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

first time i met jimmy was years ago at a show here in toledo'he brought out that crazy short ass astro van and when he hopped it everyone loved it!! then he was in the building getting down and dirty on the dance floor with some big black girl!

r.i.p. brother


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Ride In Peace big bro


----------



## 77Vince86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Every year we go to car shows and have fun wit our family, friends and our car clubs members. And if there was that one person that made the shows a little bit more funnier and made the hops a little more exciting Jimmy was that person. R.I.P JIMMY :angel:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

:angel: Man this is horrible, Jimmy definitely would help anybody out he could. I remember him teraing his dancer apart in the pit so he could give me a couple parts so I could prove what mine would do. He was great competitor but an even better friend. R.I.P. homie you will tuly be missed by all you met!!! :angel:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

YOU KNOW MICHIGAN IS NOT REALLY KNOW FOR LOWRIDING .THERE HAVE BEEN A FEW PEOPLE WHO HAVE EARNED THERE RESPECT FROM STOMPING THE PAVEMENT AND JIMMY WAS ONE OF THE FEW OF THOSE GUYS.. I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST GOT INTO CAR SHOWS AND I WENT TO THE LRM SHOWS IN INDY AND CHI. ON MY WAY THERE I THOUGHT I WAS GONE SEE ALL THESE BADASS RIDES AND HOPPERS AND THE ALL OF THEM WOULD BE FROM CALI, TEXAS, ETC. WELL WE GO TO THE HOP AND THE THE GUY WHO MAKES THE MOST NOISE AND GETS THE CROUD GOING IS THIS GUY NAMED JIMMY WIT THIS LIL ASS 64 NOVA DANCER. AT THE END THE SAY JIMMY FROM SHOW N GO DETROIT. I WAS SHOCKED AMAZED, AND PROUD THAT SOMEONE FROM MICHIGAN COULD MAKE A IMPACT ON PEOPLE FROM NEWYORK TO CALI. I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT DAY I WAS INSPIRED AND CHOSE TO TRY AND BE APART OF THIS GAME. THANK YOU JIMMY FOR BEING A INSPIRATION TO ALL OF THE MICHIGAN RIDERS RIP BIG HOMIE


----------



## monterider78 (Sep 24, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

R.I.P jimmy you will be missed


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:angel:
May He Rest In Peace


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

jimmy @ westside in hamilton oh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2011, 03:07 PM~20274929
> *jimmy fought the good fight man he never gave up. He will be missed and I hope his 59 gets finished in his honor and is given to his daughter to help his dreams and vision live on. RIP Jimmy
> *


True that !!!! This totally sucks, Jimmy was as KOOL as the come!!!!! He could make any sitiuation< _*funny*_. So sorry to hear he has left us. You will be missed Big Playa

From the whole BMH family...My he ride in *Peace*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Rest in paradise/peace, Jimmy. :angel:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn, sorry to hear this. I had to read back from the begining. This guy went through a hell of a struggle and put up a tough fight. My prayers to all his family and friends. It seems as though he touched a lot of lives. May he ride in peace


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

I just heard the news a couple hours ago, and it's just now sinking in he's gone. I always looked foward to seeing Jimmy the shows, picnics, and at the shop everytime I'd go to Harpos. Like it was said befor we should have been prepared for this day but I still expected to see him at least once this season. This is a sad day indeed.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

RIP TO JIMMY ONE COOL CAT......MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## Conceptz2003 (Jan 28, 2003)

R.I.P Jimmy.. We all miss you.. Prayers to the Family it was great seeing u all


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

were gonna miss ya homeboy


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

I am hurt to hear jimmy has passed on he was a real cool brother. I remember taking road trips to Detroit and He would chill and bullshit with us all day. I will never forget his hospitality and good heart. my condolences to pops and the whole show and go family. R.I.P jimmy god has taken you to a better place homie :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I didnt know him but everyone had nothing but good stuff to say about him. He will be greatly missed in and out of our culture


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ride in peace jimmy :angel:


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

Jimmy will be truely missed by all.He was the guy who was never above helping the little guys and i always respected that about him.Fun to party with and just an all around good person the world has lost on of the few great people in it today.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Rest In Peace Jimmy :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 6 2011, 06:52 PM~20276487
> *Rest In Peace Jimmy :angel:
> *


X2 u will be missed dearly brother.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

dam that sucks  :angel: condolences to his family and friends


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Jimmy was truly one of a kind. He was one of the coolest cats I have ever had the privilege of calling my friend. His easygoing way of doing things often foreshadowed his fierce competitive spirit. Yet he would go out of the way to make someone feel like family. His love for life and his family motivated him to fight the hardest fight anyone could ever imagine. There is much to be learned from his example. He is an inspiration to all in every part of life and I am very proud to say that Jimmy was my friend. I would like pops and the rest of the family to accept my condolances and prayers. Until we meet again... Ride in Peace brother. We love and miss you!!!

"Vegas" Mark


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

one of many ocasions we spent in detroit.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20275017
> *X412
> thoughts & pprayers for his family & friends from all the riders in PITTSBURGH
> *


From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

R.I.P homie you will be missed :angel: :angel: from all the tru rydaz family


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Tough loss. Rest in peace.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

RIP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

REST IN PEACE


----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

RIP HOMIE PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAM!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Apr 6 2011, 05:40 PM~20276399
> *This is the last place I saw him hop Wooch's car or anybodys ride for that fact.
> 
> 
> ...


we had a great time watching jimmy do his thing there too


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 6 2011, 08:12 PM~20276691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have too much to say right now.... I'm at a loss for words which is pretty rare for me....

I didn't know him long enough but we were like instant friends. We gave each other shit 24/7 but had a mutual respect and told each other a lot. Club or no club he was like a brother to me. 

Lowriding is never gonna be the same for me but I'm sure gonna try And do what I can to keep his memory alive for as long as I'm around. 

I've been going through pics of Jimmy with Erik Howard to put something together for his family and the funeral and this pic was one I really liked. 

Jimmy was only 39 years old but he LIVED every bit of those 39 years. Good AND bad. 

He's in a better place now where he can be JIMMY again.


I'll miss you homeboy. 

:angel:


----------



## 1Sick86 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ride In Peace homie!
I met you only once and thats all it took to know you really were Mr. Detroit! 
god bless man!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

DAM ANOTHER LOWRIDER LEGEND GONE R.I.P. JIMMY. :angel: :angel: :


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

miss you brother ! :angel: :angel:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

THATS ONE THING FOR SURE... JIMMY'S NAME AND DEDICATION TO THE LOWRIDING HOP SCENE WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

r.i.p jimmy


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

I dont no what to say but i will say this you will be missed BROTHER 
rip JIMMY :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:angel: ride in peace- jimmy rep'd the midwest well---


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

rest in peace JIMMY.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:angel: midwest will never be the same


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2011, 10:39 PM~20277686
> *  :angel:  midwest will never be the same
> *


NEVER Jimmy was one of the most down to earth guys in this game. LONG LIVE THE KING OF DETROIT!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

..I did not know him, but it looks like he made an positive impact on LOWRIDING.Sorry ...to all who knew him.

Life is precious, so lets appreciate what we all take for granted. 



RIP, JIMMY...


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Apr 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20277298
> *I don't have too much to say right now.... I'm at a loss for words which is pretty rare for me....
> 
> I didn't know him long enough but we were like instant friends. We gave each other shit 24/7 but had a mutual respect and told each other a lot. Club or no club he was like a brother to me.
> ...


 :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'VE MET ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS LIFESTYLE I LIVE, AND I GOTTA SAY JIMMY 

WAS ALWAYS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PEOPLE, HE COULD MAKE A MAN LAUGH, 

HE WOULD GIVE YOU HIS LAST DOLLAR... BUT ONE THING ABOUT JIMMY IS HE 

WAS ALWAYS SO PASSIONATE ABOUT LOWRIDING. HE LOVED EVERY ONE 

AROUND HIM AND IM GLAD TO HAVE BEEN GIVIEN THE OPPORTUNITY TO CALL 

HIM BROTHER. JIMMY CAN NOW BE JIMMY AGAIN AS SAID EARLIER AND MAY HE 

RIDE IN PEACE

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: OUR CONDOLENCES TO POPS AND THE FAMILY


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

My wife saw a post on facebook, asked me if I knew a guy named Jimmy. I ask why even though I had a hunch but still didn't want to believe till I got home and look on here. Still don't but have to accept it. Well respected and will be missed. :tears: Condolences to his families. Mr. Impala is right that 59 needs get done someday.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Awww Jimmy  Rest in peace. You were one of the first people i met here.Cool and funny. Ride in Peace Jimmy!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

RIB BROTHER.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Me and jimmy weren't very close untill the last year or so.We started talking alot more about our club and about just life in general.Even while he was fighting this we would send funny texts back and forth.I'm so so sorry for his wife and daughter and his pops.Jimmy loved life and he loved lowriding and i'm proud to have known him.Jimmy i will miss you and will always remember our talks and the good times we had.you were my club brother and fellow hopper.And all of the lowriding comunity lost a great one with your passing.Have a cold one waiting for me when it's my time.And may you rest in peace brother. :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2010, 01:07 PM~16762025
> *First off, i would love to thank everyone for keeping me and my family in your prayers. i really. got nothing but love for my true lowriders. i have met alot of great friends from lowridind and a whole lot of ass holes, but either way i have appreciated all of it.  I am in serious condition right now. i have had 2 operations, first one was 8 hours and the second one was 13 hour, and they still were not able to get all the cancer. the cancer is in my spinal cord. they are talking another minor operation and radiation. we are making steps but i am going to be out this year atleast. which is gonna suck. one of the main things that sucked is i lost my grandfather last tuesday and we were close and i didnt get to go to his funeral. we as a family are going through some very rough times. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, I truely feel blessed to have so many people praying for us. i think being positive and having REAL PEOPLE BEHIND ME have helped me through this, plus i got some more cars to build i cant go nowhere. NIM AND RICH thanks for the topic one luv
> *


*
* :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 7 2011, 05:00 AM~20279453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a fun night.RIP JIMMY


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn lost another legend thanks Jimmy for being a great roll model , my prayers go out to the family Ride in peace homie


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

RIP Jimmy :tears: :angel:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO MEET HIM......BUT WAS MAKING IT A FOR SURE TO GO TO THIS YEAR TO HIS SHOW N MEET HIM.......RIP JIMMY


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn this really bums me out. That dude was a legend up in Motown.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

RIP BIG HOMIE. really sucks for all the friends and family you left behind. YOU WILL BE MISSED BY SO MANY PEOPLE. no more pain and worry. 


you will live on in the hearts of everyone you have meet. one of the few in the lifestyle i looked up to. 


FOREVER A LEGAND, JIMMY. RIP!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Very sad to hear, our prayers go out to his family and friends...another rider on the highway to heaven..

Ride in Peace :angel:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Rest in peace Jimmy and may God bless your family during this tough time. :angel:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Respects to all the family my prayers go out....may he R.I.P........


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal.....Love leaves a memory no one can steal. RIP JIMMY :tears: :tears:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

r.i.p. jimmy


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestoneluv_@Apr 7 2011, 08:54 AM~20281455
> *Death leaves a heartache no one can heal.....Love leaves a memory no one can steal.  RIP JIMMY :tears:  :tears:
> *


:tears:
thats true


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDE IN PEACE JIMMY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Apr 7 2011, 02:50 AM~20280719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

R.I.P Big Homie.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwestoneluv_@Apr 7 2011, 06:54 AM~20281455
> *Death leaves a heartache no one can heal.....Love leaves a memory no one can steal.  RIP JIMMY :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

R.I.P JIMMY.................LUV YA AND MY PRAYERS WILL GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY.....


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Prayers to his family RIP jimmy


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ride in peace homie I know you gonna be swingin something in heaven


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

RIP homie gone but never forgotten


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: Ride in Peace Jimmy :angel: :angel: 
my prayers and condolenses go out to his family and friends......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I'm still shocked and I'm lost for words. 
Jimmy was one of the coolest dudes out there. 

MAY Jimmy stand tall next to the lord, cause Jimmy was called to sever the lord. 
The lord has a job for Jimmy so he called him home. 
We will all meet up with him one day. 

I remember everytime I would run into Jimmy at a show he was watching to see where I was with my camera trying to take spy pics of him. Lol. 

It's so hard to hear this news. 

God bless and take care of his family cause they need healing right now. 

This hurt my heart to know he passed ............but his memory will live long on LAY IT LOW. !!!!!*


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

thisd came from a text message from marc today....


his services are sunday 3-9 wujek-calcaterra 36900 schoenherr road and 16 mile sterling heights mi 48312 and monday at 10am same place.... weather permitting cars are welcome.....


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

wow ... rip jimmy

That is all I can say is wow the lowrider game has lost a man that cant b replaced one of a kind my prayers go out to the family rip Jimmy you will me missed killer beaver oc Lansing mi :angel:


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

R.I.P. Jimmy may you enjoy paradise.. From....








You will always be in our THOUGHTS...... :angel:


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13 (Mar 30, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

R.I.P CARNAL


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

R.I.P. homie you will be missed for sure.... even when i seen you at the hospital you were in great spirits!! We laughed and joked and talked about everything....... im going to miss u bro...........it was a honor to have met you and for you to teach me some stuff that i didnt know.....your with the lord now watching over all of us and your family!! you will are missed and never forgotten!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*RIDE IN PEACE USO*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

lets ride lets ride carnal :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

First, I want to say...R.I.P Jimmy! Secondly, I just want to send my condolences to the family of Jimmy! I'm saddened, shocked and bothered by this loss. I met Jimmy in Vegas back in 07' while chopping it up with Wally Dog! He was a very free spirtited individual with a great sense of humor! That will forever be a special moment to me! It was a true pleasure of mine to have had the oppurtunity of shaking your hand and sharing a few words. Haters die everyday, but legends live on forever! Jimmy, you were and are a legend, my brother!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Name
James Raudabaugh

Date
07/18/1971 - 04/06/2011

Obituary Notice
Raudabaugh, James, Anthony, April 6, 2011 Age 39 Beloved husband of Kelly. Loving father of Megan. Loving son of Jim & Jo. Dearest brother of Jacquelyn.Survived by many loving nieces, nephews, family & friends. Visitation Sun. 3-9 pm. Funeral Mon. 10:30 am at Wujek-Calcaterra & Sons Inc. 36900 Schoenherr Rd. at Metro Parkway (16 Mile). Share memories with the family at their "On-Line Guest Book" @ WujekCalcaterra.com.


Visitations
Wujek-Calcaterra & Sons at 3 pm - 9 pm on Sunday, April 10th

Services
Wujek-Calcaterra & Sons at 10:30am on Monday, April 11th

Location
Sterling Heights Location
36900 Schoenherr, Sterling Heights (MAP)
(586) 826-8550


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 8 2011, 05:23 AM~20289230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie I will share....


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

r.i.p. big homie.. his family is in my prayers...


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Jimmy, I can't believe your gone bro. sll the shit talking sessions we have had over the years...I can't believe this. I miss you already. My ***** Jimmy Da Greek!!!I really don't have to many people that have even been cool or real to me especially in the midwest but you were one of the few that were both. I love you Jimmy. I remember our conversations over the years and when I was down you were always there to pick me up. And you always had a laugh there for me. I remember how bad you felt a couple years ago at the show in Detroit when i came thru yet you were the same old Jimmy being hospitable, welcoming bums like me to your city, and being the same old Jimmy holding it down and repping the D to the fullest. You changed Lowriding for me Jimmy and I mean for the better. Heaven got 2 of the best lowriders ever in YOU and Fernando and I will never forget you I love you Jimmy.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

well said sir





> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Apr 8 2011, 11:46 AM~20290523
> *Jimmy, I can't believe your gone bro.  sll the shit talking sessions we have had over the years...I can't believe this.  I miss you already.  My ***** Jimmy Da Greek!!!I really don't have to many people that have even been cool or real to me especially in the midwest but you were one of the few that were both.  I love you Jimmy.  I remember our conversations over the years and when I was down you were always there to pick me up. And you always had a laugh there for me.  I remember how bad you felt a couple years ago at the show in Detroit when i came thru yet you were the same old Jimmy being hospitable, welcoming bums like me to your city, and being the same old Jimmy holding it down and repping the D to the fullest.  You changed Lowriding for me Jimmy and I mean for the better.  Heaven got 2 of the best lowriders ever in YOU and Fernando and I will never forget you  I love you Jimmy.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Man this sucks...I almost don't know what to say. He was a great guy. Jimmy always had a great since of humor and was really friendly. The lowriding world in the midwest won't be quit the same without Jimmy around. My prayers and condolences go out to his family, club and everyone else that was close to him.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:angel: from New Movement Maryland.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Jimmy, but I've read nothing but beautiful things about him. I know he means alot to alot of people and to some of my Fam out there, so I'd kindly like to pay my respects to his memory and to anyone affected by his departure. His spirit will always remain near as long as his family and friends always keep his memory near in their thoughts and in their hearts,

Ride In Peace .


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Awe Damn! So sorry to hear the news Jimbo! I'll never ever forget the first time we met at a show you were dancing that two-sided Astro van! That was over 12 years ago! We've ALWAYS remained cool throughout the years no matter what drama other fools had going on. I have mad respect for you dawg!










Sincerest condolences,
the TRUDAWG family


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i had some in memory of decals made for jimmy.... i will have them for 5 bucks... all the money is goin to the family..... i had 25 made.... anybody that wants one let me know.. i will be in the OURLIFE shirt sunday


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 8 2011, 02:30 PM~20293049
> *i had some in memory of decals made for jimmy.... i will have them for 5 bucks... all the money is goin to the family..... i had 25 made.... anybody that wants one let me know.. i will be in the OURLIFE shirt sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I met jimmy once at a show and tooj a pic with him. He was real kool and never hesitated. I cou ld tell he was a real kool cat and Im glad that I had a chance to take a pic.with him. I was watching roll'n 13 lastnite n seen him bust out his riviera card.


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

i will look i got some old school pics of jimmy with the joker van that extended astro van


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: Ride in Paradise Jimbo...I will always remember the "tour" of the "Double Asstro"  Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

MAN.....IM LATE ON THIS 1 BUT I WISH THIS TIME WASN'T HERE....JIMMY WAZ THE SHIT,EVERY TIME HE WAZ AROUND,IT WAZ GARANTEED THAT IT WAZ GOIN DOWN,AND NOTHIN BUT GOOD TIMES.HE'S A BEAST..I FEEL LIKE THERE IS NO WORDS FOR HOW GREAT THIS MAN WAS.AND IN MY MIND STILL IS.I WANNA SAY SO MUCH,BUT AS I GO ON.I JUZ DON'T KNOW MAN.UR ALL GOOD KNOW FAM NO MORE PAIN,UR IN ALL OUR PRAYERSAS WELL AS UR FAMILY.
A TRU LOSS...A GREAT LEDGEND.MY LIL MAN LOVED WATCHIN THAT IMPALA AND THE MONTE HOP..LOL..SO SORRY....1 LUV TO ERE BODY IN THE FAMILY N TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...N HEAVEN WATCH OUT KUZ IT'S ON KNOW 4 SHO...LOL..
GREAT MAN...SEE YA IN THE FUTURE HOMIE.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't know about all you guys, but to me, LAYTITLOW has been a "love/hate" relationship thing with me over the years, but I am truly heartbroken right now.........

I was fortunate enough to work with Show and Go quite often back in 2003 while coordinating the KOS Nationwide tour which stopped in Detroit and was hosted by Jimmy and Trudawg.

One of the things I respect the most about J is that he stayed "true" to the lowriding game thru the years...........

Nimmy.......thanks for the courtesy PM.....I will be looking through all of my media this weekend and will send phots you requested.

It was just haling here in North Park 5 minutes ago, but all I can think about is taking my ranfla for a cruise in the rain........at least that way other peeps can't tell I'm crying..........

THIS CRUISE IS FOR YOU JIMMY..................!!!!!!!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI

PS
Maybe we should have a LIL reunion again....................????????????


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I did have the chance to meet him it was in Vegas years ago and yes he was a pretty cool guy thats for sure is a damn shame cancer is such a brutal thing to go thru glad he is not suffereing anymore

R.I.P Jimmy


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

REST IN PEACE!! :angel:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 9 2011, 10:28 AM~20296963
> *these are the ones i had made and jason from street dreams is makin some different ones .......
> 
> 
> ...


Fred's got 20 of em and they're gonna go fast... $5/each... 100% is going to Jimmy's family...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 9 2011, 10:26 AM~20297529
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


LOVE IT....REST IN PEACE MAN...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I took this on an old ass Samsung slider phone at the last Southern Showdown.










R.I.P Jimmy, and my thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 8 2011, 09:06 AM~20290688
> *well said sir
> *


hey homie save me 2 bro going to be at the wake tommorow daniel from Azteca from chicago thanxs bro


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my video clip from my dvd

R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 9 2011, 06:40 PM~20299735
> *hey homie save me 2 bro going to be at the wake tommorow daniel  from Azteca from chicago thanxs bro
> *


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

RIP Jimmy

:angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
STILL HASNT REALLY SINKED IN.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Apr 10 2011, 11:11 AM~20303142
> *Dann35  needs to have his teeth kicked down his throat. Disrespectfull son of a B****
> *


HE HAS BEEN REPORTED ALREADY, ITS A SPAM IVE HEARD.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS SHOULD BE PINNED ON THE TOP 4 AWHILE?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

great seeing everyone today. i wish it was on better circumstances!!!!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Rip ....I remember the first time i met him in Vegas ....I go dam thats a big chain around his neck...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Please don't post any casket pics from the funeral out of respect for Jimmy and his family. Thanks guys.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im still tripping off of age 39. it used to be old people die. but lately it seems like OUR PEERS are the ones passing. 39 is way to young for a good person to leave.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I NEVER MET HIM BUT SEEN HIM IN VIDEOS A TRU LOW RIDER MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIZ FAMILY AND CLUB GOD BLESS YOU JIMMY RIDE IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

man i want to apologize to everyone who wanted a sticker.... i am having more made and sending them to pops.... i will post when i send em to him and you guys can go to the new shop to get them... if some of u arent near the shop pm ur addy and i will get one sent out to you.... again im sorry they went quick.....

fred


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Jimmy May you rest in peace...:angel:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Man Ive been out of town and just saw this, I am lost for words, I've know Jimmy for many years, I remember when he first started competing, he always used to come up to me and talk to me, Any event I was a part of he always came through to show support, I remember he even cancelled his own event to co me to one of our Picnics in Chicago. He is a true legend in the Midwest, I wish I could make the service, I hope yall send him out well. From one OG to another RIP Jimmy we will miss you. Say whats up to Nate from Ruff Dogs for me up in Heaven, the Detroit Lowrider scene would not be where it is today with out you two. Darin.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

it was good to see everyone this weekend, i just wish it could have been on better terms... i want to thank mark, and tommy for the company, wooch for the beer, rob for the laughs as always, howard for being "himself" lol, fred for the sticker even tho we dont know each other 5$ for the sticker was greatly appreciated, i think i got the last one from u, john for letting me ride up with you, and the best for last.... Jimmy i want to thank you for all the memories that i will treasure forever!! the game wont be the same without you. You will be missed and will forever be in our thoughts and hearts!!! best wishes to your pops and family man! rest easy. :angel: :angel:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

its all good bro.... thats what i got em made for.... lowriders arent just aquantances... we are a family through and through... it was good meetin you bro.






> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Apr 11 2011, 09:11 PM~20313793
> *it was good to see everyone this weekend, i just wish it could have been on better terms... i want to thank mark, and tommy for the company, wooch for the beer, rob for the laughs as always, howard for being "himself" lol, fred for the sticker even tho we dont know each other 5$ for the sticker was greatly appreciated, i think i got the last one from u, john for letting me ride up with you, and the best for last.... Jimmy i want to thank you for all the memories that i will treasure forever!! the game wont be the same without you. You will be missed and will forever be in our thoughts and hearts!!! best wishes to your pops and family man! rest easy. :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Apr 11 2011, 07:11 PM~20313793
> *it was good to see everyone this weekend, i just wish it could have been on better terms... i want to thank mark, and tommy for the company, wooch for the beer, rob for the laughs as always, howard for being "himself" lol, fred for the sticker even tho we dont know each other 5$ for the sticker was greatly appreciated, i think i got the last one from u, john for letting me ride up with you, and the best for last.... Jimmy i want to thank you for all the memories that i will treasure forever!! the game wont be the same without you. You will be missed and will forever be in our thoughts and hearts!!! best wishes to your pops and family man! rest easy. :angel:  :angel:
> *


good chillin out with u also. Now we need to refigure that gps. Lmao
All the riders that showed your support this weekend jimmys fam and
friends thank u. Tommy mark and all the Sho n go crew thanks for your
hospitality.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

may Jimmy rest and ride in peace.

:angel: 

My condolences to his family and friends.

From NYC.


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

seeing him on sunday i was just shocked but with everyone celebrating his life like he would want made the pain a lil easier to bare--- 
miss u jimmy you are the true RIDE 4 LIFE


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

RIP JIMMY :angel: :angel:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

agreed homie.. i cant believe its been a week already






> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20361708
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 12:02 AM~20362173
> *agreed homie.. i cant believe its been a week already
> *


I know I am alone now. But Pops Tommy Erik and Tootie K Dave 8ball Mark Tootie K Dave 8ball if I keep on going it will take me years to thank every one in D-TOWN.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

We are fam for life. god bless my brothers.....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

RIP,your still in my prayers homie.You'll live on though all of us that knew you.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 18 2011, 07:59 AM~20363873
> *RIP,your still in my prayers homie.You'll live on though all of us that knew you.
> *


X2


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

we may not always speak on a daily weekly or monthly basis but your family homie... thats how us LOWRIDERS DO... 





> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2011, 01:45 AM~20362546
> *We are fam for life. god bless my brothers.....
> *


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Miss you doggie :angel:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Miss you doggie :angel:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Damn this is real sad man R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2011, 06:35 PM~20384620
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:angel: TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just heard about what happened!! so very hard to belive..rip to jimmy, i knows hes riding still. he will truley be missed by ALOT of people


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2011, 06:35 PM~20384620
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:angel: Damn I miss Jimmy


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 28 2011, 01:58 PM~20441052
> *:angel:  Damn I miss Jimmy
> *


x2

He used to make me laugh so much!!! just some of the shit that would come out of his mouth was off the wall and wouldnt give a fuck... He will be missed.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

"even if my switch finger fell off these punks around here still couldnt fuck with me"- Jimmy from Show and go... R.I.P Jimmy... The game wont be the same...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*R.I.P*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we miss you brother.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2011, 05:39 PM~20449336
> *we miss you brother.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

CLASSIC JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 2 2011, 04:56 AM~20464607
> *CLASSIC JIMMY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY man...

I think about his punk ass everyday... :angel:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 2 2011, 03:56 AM~20464607
> *CLASSIC JIMMY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 09:19 AM~20464931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


said it many times but I loved seeing this car come to Louisville to bust some ass.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 3 2011, 09:39 PM~20478550
> *said it many times but I loved seeing this car come to Louisville to bust some ass.
> *


you would have shed a tear if you seen it when he got it back the last time


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

bump for Jimmy, I didn't have the chance to meet him but I wish I did


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)




----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2011, 08:12 AM~20488905
> *bump for Jimmy, I didn't have the chance to meet him but I wish I did
> *



X 1,000,000,000....I WISH SOMEONE WOULD FIGURE OUT HOW TO KICK CANCER'S AZZ..LOOSIN WAY TOO MANY GOOD PEOPLE FROM THIS DISEASE.. :angel:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i miss you homie...... never forgotten


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Still holding you near and dear to my heart Jimmy.........MS


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

I miss u homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

jimmy's work :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2011, 02:55 PM~20551865
> *jimmy's work :0
> 
> 
> ...


on what car?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20552761
> *on what car?
> *


it was a box chevy i think this was before he kandied it. i never saw the finished product..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2011, 06:35 PM~20384620
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P TO A GOOD MAN...MISS U JIMBO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you know this morning I was looking for an address of a customer of mine that I need to send some chrome parts to. Im thumbing thru this note pad and I come across Jimmys address and the order that I shipped him a while back. Made me think to drop him a line on here again. miss u brother.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 14 2011, 05:39 PM~20552761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... It was a 2 door... I don't have a pic of it candied, but I thought the candy killed it in this case... I always gave him shit about it...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Man It is going to be so difftrent this summer


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

he was coo wit me  R.I.P. :angel: ............. :tears:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Since passing.............once a week I light a candle for him on the day he departed from us as a "lowrider legend". I think I am going to encourage "any" of the lowrider magazines ou their to take the initiative to write an article on him, his family and shop business successes, over the years.............!!!!!!

Any input, ideas, resources or referrals LIL familia..............??????

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2011, 08:12 AM~20488905
> *bump for Jimmy, I didn't have the chance to meet him but I wish I did
> *


True that Patti. I never met him in person but I communicated with him a few times and he was one cool dude. May he R.I.P. My prayers are with him and his Fam


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Its going to be a different summer with out our homie jimmy he going to be missed a lot.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:angel: ride in peace jimmy, im still trying to hook up my car like we talked about!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Rip


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 22 2011, 11:43 PM~20606890
> *True that Patti. I never met him in person but I communicated with him a few times and he was one cool dude. May he R.I.P. My prayers are with him and his Fam
> *


he was definitely one of the HAPPIEST people i have ever met. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 20 2011, 11:12 PM~20596899
> *Since passing.............once a week I light a candle for him on the day he departed from us as a "lowrider legend".  I think I am going to encourage "any" of the lowrider magazines ou their to take the initiative to write an article on him, his family and shop business successes, over the years.............!!!!!!
> 
> Any input, ideas, resources or referrals LIL familia..............??????
> ...





> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 24 2011, 08:26 AM~20617133
> *he was definitely one of the HAPPIEST people i have ever met.  :angel:  :angel:
> *



ALL TRUE... And It isn't gonna be the same this summer without him, but everytime my car comes outta the garage, he's there with me  (talkin shit I'm sure)


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 24 2011, 08:44 AM~20617201
> *ALL TRUE...  And It isn't gonna be the same this summer without him, but everytime my car comes outta the garage, he's there with me    (talkin shit I'm sure)
> *


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 24 2011, 07:44 AM~20617201
> *ALL TRUE...  And It isn't gonna be the same this summer without him, but everytime my car comes outta the garage, he's there with me    (talkin shit I'm sure)
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR THE MI ICON :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

This was taken a year ago this coming weekend...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 25 2011, 12:12 PM~20625520
> *This was taken a year ago this coming weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

great pic, RIP



> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 25 2011, 10:12 AM~20625520
> *This was taken a year ago this coming weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 24 2011, 06:44 AM~20617201
> *ALL TRUE...  And It isn't gonna be the same this summer without him, but everytime my car comes outta the garage, he's there with me    (talkin shit I'm sure)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 24 2011, 09:44 AM~20617201
> *ALL TRUE...  And It isn't gonna be the same this summer without him, but everytime my car comes outta the garage, he's there with me    (talkin shit I'm sure)
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

one of the truest friends I had in this game. I love you Jimmie and I will mourn you til I join you. I know when he told me something he was telling me the truth unlike many others in this game...you guys are right....the summer sun lost a little brightness for every summer here on out when God took him home.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Big Shizzle said:


> one of the truest friends I had in this game. I love you Jimmie and I will mourn you til I join you. I know when he told me something he was telling me the truth unlike many others in this game...you guys are right....the summer sun lost a little brightness for every summer here on out when God took him home.


Well Said! :yes:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

I miss u homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Miss you Jimmy


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

low4life68lac said:


> Miss you Jimmy


:werd:

Love your Sig BTW...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Miss u homie


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

SCLA said:


> pray that everything come out perfect [/QUOTE
> 
> X86


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR JIMMY :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Love the love. we need to keep in touch with pops and tommy and marc. I know I have not but I am still dealing with it. I wake up wanting to call his cell but I don't out of respect. aaaahhhhhh aaaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

NIMSTER64 said:


> Love the love. we need to keep in touch with pops and tommy and marc. I know I have not but I am still dealing with it. I wake up wanting to call his cell but I don't out of respect. aaaahhhhhh aaaaahhhhhh.....


Anytime bro...

I think about him every day...

This weekend is a pretty big deal forus and this is something I KNOW he wanted 110%...

TTMFT for Jimmy :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

pm me bro I think I know what it is. I wish I could be there but times are hard. my house ac went out and I had to fix it. UUUGGGHHHHH I got you guys back 100% I just need to get this title right Tommy offered but I have been slacking and don't want to seem like I am taking advantage.....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NIMSTER64 said:


> Love the love. we need to keep in touch with pops and tommy and marc. I know I have not but I am still dealing with it. I wake up wanting to call his cell but I don't out of respect. aaaahhhhhh aaaaahhhhhh.....


 X83 I WILL NOT CALL HIS NUMBER, AND I DONT HAVE TOMMY'S NOR MARCS NUMBER. BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN FO SHO


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Anytime bro...
> 
> I think about him every day...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

It was a great weekend in Detroit, everyone at the Uso picnic was kicking back and sharing memories of Jimmy.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

It was good seeing everyone over the weekend... I don't think we'll ever go out to a show or ride without talking about Jimmy... That's just the way it is for me...

*Jimmy's an USO brother now as much as ME, ERIK, TOMMY and ALEX.. *


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

It's almost been 1 yr since I took my last road trip to the westside picnic in Ohio with Jimmy. The ride there and the ride home was something. Dood was definitely a character. Jimmy I'll be thinking about you when I show up there this yr


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> It's almost been 1 yr since I took my last road trip to the westside picnic in Ohio with Jimmy. The ride there and the ride home was something. Dood was definitely a character. Jimmy I'll be thinking about you when I show up there this yr


:werd:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

ttmft for my boy miss you brother :angel:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

the toughest thing for me is when I erased his cell number out of my phone just recently.... and realized he is gone forever... Love you and miss you Jimmy....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR JIMMY I WAS JUST THINKIN BOUT HIM. I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT SOME PICS OF HIS 59 HE PMED ME ALMOST 2YRS AGO AND HE SAID "THESE STAY BETWEEN ME AND YOU" IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE HE SHARED PICS WIT BUT IT FELT GOOD TO ME THAT HE KNEW I WAS INTO BUILDING CARS AS MUCH AS HIM THAT HE ASKED ME WHAT I THOUGHT LOL IMAGINE THAT THE PERSON YOU LOOK AT AS A ICON ASKING YOU YOUR OPINION ON HOW THEIR RIDE LOOKS. TO THIS DAY I WONT SHARE THOSE PICS WIT NOONE CUZ HE TOLD ME NOT TO BUT IMA SAY THIS HE WAS BUILDING SOMETHING SPECIAL


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> It was good seeing everyone over the weekend... I don't think we'll ever go out to a show or ride without talking about Jimmy... That's just the way it is for me...
> 
> *Jimmy's an USO brother now as much as ME, ERIK, TOMMY and ALEX.. *


You guy's are all class acts! Real Talk.

TTMFT for Jimmy.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

miss chatting with you jimmy and the advice you gave me... much luv jimmy ...:angel:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR JIMMY I WAS JUST THINKIN BOUT HIM. I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT SOME PICS OF HIS 59 HE PMED ME ALMOST 2YRS AGO AND HE SAID "THESE STAY BETWEEN ME AND YOU" IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE HE SHARED PICS WIT BUT IT FELT GOOD TO ME THAT HE KNEW I WAS INTO BUILDING CARS AS MUCH AS HIM THAT HE ASKED ME WHAT I THOUGHT LOL IMAGINE THAT THE PERSON YOU LOOK AT AS A ICON ASKING YOU YOUR OPINION ON HOW THEIR RIDE LOOKS. TO THIS DAY I WONT SHARE THOSE PICS WIT NOONE CUZ HE TOLD ME NOT TO BUT IMA SAY THIS HE WAS BUILDING SOMETHING SPECIAL





EBAY said:


> You guy's are all class acts! Real Talk.
> 
> TTMFT for Jimmy.





HUEY HEFNER said:


> miss chatting with you jimmy and the advice you gave me... much luv jimmy ...:angel:


It's nice to know he's not forgotten.... I know he never will be as far as I'M concerned....

This has been my desktop wallpaper on my work computer for 6 months now:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

We talked about Jimmy many times this last weekend when we made a trip to STL for the Individuals picnic. :angel:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> It's nice to know he's not forgotten.... I know he never will be as far as I'M concerned....
> 
> This has been my desktop wallpaper on my work computer for 6 months now:



DAMMM NICE PIC.. I KNO I TOOK ONE WITH HIM IN VEGAS.. TOO..I THINK BEAN HAS IT.. BUT THATS A GREAT PIC...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR JIMMY I WAS JUST THINKIN BOUT HIM. I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT SOME PICS OF HIS 59 HE PMED ME ALMOST 2YRS AGO AND HE SAID "THESE STAY BETWEEN ME AND YOU" IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE HE SHARED PICS WIT BUT IT FELT GOOD TO ME THAT HE KNEW I WAS INTO BUILDING CARS AS MUCH AS HIM THAT HE ASKED ME WHAT I THOUGHT LOL IMAGINE THAT THE PERSON YOU LOOK AT AS A ICON ASKING YOU YOUR OPINION ON HOW THEIR RIDE LOOKS. TO THIS DAY I WONT SHARE THOSE PICS WIT NOONE CUZ HE TOLD ME NOT TO BUT IMA SAY THIS HE WAS BUILDING SOMETHING SPECIAL


 See it everytime I wonder over to the shop. Rip big homie.....


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah,jimmy was def going all out on it....one hell of a painter and cool ass dude..miss that cat.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Fun day... That's how I'll always remember that fool... He was almost always smiling or laughing...


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

TTT for the homie jimmy,miss you doggie..


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TTT FOR JIMMY


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i miss you dogg>>>>R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for my brother


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey I took that last pic ^^ it was a fun day. I just went with an old friend to put a car back on the road and while catching up we shared many memories of Jimmy, Damn he was a great guy. Also got a sticker for my toolbox this weekend


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

big pimpin said:


> View attachment 437559



THAT's a great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT to a real homie and rider


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Man I miss talking to Jimmy. We all lost a great friend and car builder.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes we did I miss jimmy we always had a good time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn man i was looking at my phone the other day and saw his name still in my phone book. He was a cool ass care free happy go lucky guy he is missed!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


Mr Impala said:


> damn man i was looking at my phone the other day and saw his name still in my phone book. He was a cool ass care free happy go lucky guy he is missed!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Fun day... That's how I'll always remember that fool... He was almost always smiling or laughing...


 always smilling yep, r.i.p. Brother


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Hard to believe its almost a year.

Still think about this guy every day.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

man, it still don't even seem real


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

time flies


----------

